# LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultural Connection Carshow



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's going down again. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connection Carshow and Concert. September 28,2008 at the Yolo County Fairgrounds in Woodland California.
More details to come.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

U KNOW BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 16 2008, 05:00 PM~9712935
> *U KNOW BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE
> *


The support of all the car clubs and solo riders, this show will be off the hook like last year. Thanks Tito!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

nice... cant wait big homies...


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

nice... cant wait big homies...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

You know I'm going to be out there for sure ..... :biggrin: want to get a spot in doors again .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:0 :0 COUNT US IN!! EXCEPT A WHOLE LOT MORE MEMBERS THIS TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

You know we will try to take care of everyone.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu know we are going to be there again.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the big "I" will be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the big "I" will be there


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

DEVOTION CAR CLUB WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE ALONG WITH OUR BIKE CLUB. IF POSSIBLE WE WOULD LIKE TO GET THAT SAME BUILDING WE WHERE IN LAST YEAR. ALRIGHT JUST LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP. GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE EXCITED EARLY THIS YEAR. IT'S UP TO US TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 16 2008, 08:15 PM~9714064
> *IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN! :thumbsup:
> *



WORD WE BE THERE ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 04:58 PM~9712909
> *It's going down again. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connection Carshow and Concert. September 28,2008 at the Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> More details to come.
> *


Hell ya homie that show was off the hook last year....... :biggrin:  When is the pre-reg forms coming out. Let me know......


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 16 2008, 06:26 PM~9713167
> *:0  :0 COUNT US IN!! EXCEPT A WHOLE LOT MORE MEMBERS THIS TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IMPALAS has a manditory event the day before in madera so its up i the air for some of us


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 16 2008, 08:08 PM~9714616
> *Hell ya homie that show was off the hook last year....... :biggrin:   When is the pre-reg forms coming out. Let me know......
> *


Don't worry we will let everyone know on the pre-reg. I believe this year we will have alot of people pre-reg, may even sell out. So make sure to do it early.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Socios will be there


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 04:58 PM~9712909
> *It's going down again. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connection Carshow and Concert. September 28,2008 at the Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> More details to come.
> *


I'm sure it will be off the hook like last year! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jan 16 2008, 10:08 PM~9715251
> *I'm sure it will be off the hook like last year!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im coming to redeam myself


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 16 2008, 09:22 PM~9714814
> *IMPALAS has a manditory event the day before in madera so its up i the air for some of us
> *


Chale Big Dave, we'll get a pass like we did last year for this show :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

MY CAR WILL BE DONE BY THEN NO DOUBT...


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 16 2008, 10:36 PM~9715524
> *Chale Big Dave, we'll get a pass like we did last year for this show :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
YOU VATOS GOT A DJ?
I PLAY OLDIES ART LA BOE DON'T EVEN HAVE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
YOU VATOS GOT A DJ?
I PLAY OLDIES ART LA BOE DON'T EVEN HAVE


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin: We'll have the whole club there for this one.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

oooowwwweeeee yeah its going down


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 16 2008, 11:48 PM~9716225
> *oooowwwweeeee yeah its going down
> *


YOU BRINGIN THE DONK


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

you know it


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Jan 17 2008, 12:14 AM~9716421
> *you know it
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 im there fo shooooo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Count us in.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 16 2008, 11:59 PM~9716306
> *YOU BRINGIN THE DONK
> 
> 
> ...


wtf i'v seen it all now


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 16 2008, 10:11 PM~9715932
> * ORALE
> YOU VATOS GOT A DJ?
> I PLAY OLDIES ART LA BOE DON'T EVEN HAVE
> *


We had a couple of DJ's playing beats in all the buildings. Get at me in a couple of months.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Everyone that was their last year knows how live it was. Alot of people told us this was the Northern California Supershow. So if you didn't make it last year, mark it on your calander for this year. You won't want to miss this one.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 17 2008, 10:00 AM~9717909
> *Everyone that was their last year knows how live it was. Alot of people told us this was the Northern California Supershow. So if you didn't make it last year, mark it on your calander for this year. You won't want to miss this one.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 06:58 PM~9712909
> *It's going down again. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connection Carshow and Concert. September 28,2008 at the Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> More details to come.
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*u know*











will b there  

we r going 2 make this a mandotory show :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 17 2008, 11:08 AM~9718772
> *u know
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to bring those too! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 17 2008, 02:59 PM~9719948
> *Are you going to bring those too! :biggrin:
> *



my wife might have a problem wit da


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 17 2008, 02:44 PM~9720260
> *my wife might have a problem wit da
> *


Just tell her it's a new air bag system for the truck. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 17 2008, 04:56 PM~9720783
> *Just tell her it's a new air bag system for the truck. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T.
T.
T.


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:0 JUST ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 

IF MY CAR CAN GET JUDGED THIS TIME AND JUDGED FAIRLEY :uh:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 17 2008, 09:33 PM~9723977
> *:0  JUST ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> IF MY CAR CAN GET JUDGED THIS TIME AND JUDGED FAIRLEY :uh:
> *


Its not about winning and taking home a trophy. Its about supporting ones club and the cause. Lets go and have a good time no worries......Just my opinion......Stay cool.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Raj :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Jan 17 2008, 09:33 PM~9723977
> *:0  JUST ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> IF MY CAR CAN GET JUDGED THIS TIME AND JUDGED FAIRLEY :uh:
> *


Just like STkN209 said. I'm sorry if your car did not get judged. That is part our fault. We had so many cars come and us being cool about it we did not stick to our cut off time. You know how many cars were their, so it is possible your car did not get judged. Hopefully this will not happend. It was our first so and it was off the hook.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 18 2008, 07:44 AM~9725899
> *What up Raj :biggrin:
> *


What's up bro!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 18 2008, 08:47 AM~9725915
> *Just like STkN209 said. I'm sorry if your car did not get judged. That is part our fault. We had so many cars come and us being cool about it we did not stick to our cut off time. You know how many cars were their, so it is possible your car did not get judged. Hopefully this will not happend. It was our first so and it was off the hook.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 18 2008, 01:45 AM~9725116
> *Its not about winning and taking home a trophy. Its about supporting ones club and the cause. Lets go and have a good time no worries......Just my opinion......Stay cool.
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 04:58 PM~9712909
> *It's going down again. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connection Carshow and Concert. September 28,2008 at the Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> More details to come.
> *


Who's performing this year homie? :biggrin: If you can say cool if you can't its all good.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 17 2008, 01:07 AM~9716765
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  im there fo shooooo!! :biggrin:
> *


ya but are ya gunna hop ?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 21 2008, 12:55 PM~9747600
> *Who's performing this year homie? :biggrin: If you can say cool if you can't its all good.
> *


Can't say, because we don't even no right now. We are in contact with a couple of artists. As soon as I know I will post up.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 21 2008, 01:13 PM~9747735
> *Can't say, because we don't even no right now. We are in contact with a couple of artists. As soon as I know I will post up.
> *


Kid Frost???? :biggrin: Then you'll see bottles flying..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION64_@Jan 16 2008, 08:05 PM~9713995
> *DEVOTION CAR CLUB WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE ALONG WITH OUR BIKE CLUB.  IF POSSIBLE WE WOULD LIKE TO GET THAT SAME BUILDING WE WHERE IN LAST YEAR.  ALRIGHT JUST LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP.  GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE EXCITED EARLY THIS YEAR.  IT'S UP TO US TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING!
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

just to say i support all clubs that r out there and i know its not about winning or taking home a trophy. and i know there was alot of cars there cause we had a great time  and i will be back this year. but nobodys pays $$$$ and not get jugded thats all im say . but its all good. like i said i will be back this year :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO CA.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 18 2008, 08:47 AM~9725915
> *Just like STkN209 said. I'm sorry if your car did not get judged. That is part our fault. We had so many cars come and us being cool about it we did not stick to our cut off time. You know how many cars were their, so it is possible your car did not get judged. Hopefully this will not happend. It was our first so and it was off the hook.
> *


JUST TO SAY I SUPPORT ALL CLUBS AND I UNDERSTAND THERE WERE A LOT OF CARS. I KNOW ITS NOT ABOUT WINNING AS STK209 PUT IT. BUT IF U PAY $$$ YOU SHOULD BE JUGDED THATS ALL I AM SAYING. BUT ITS ALL GOOD I HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR AND I WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR. WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES WE R HUMAN. SO LETS KEEP RIDIN AND :biggrin: 


JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO .CA


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's da flyer to the Pre-cursor to the Lo*Lystics Show.. One Luv to my folks. I'll be there.... Peace...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 22 2008, 07:23 AM~9754438
> *Here's da flyer to the Pre-cursor to the Lo*Lystics Show.. One Luv to my folks. I'll be there....  Peace...
> 
> 
> ...


You know it.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 22 2008, 08:23 AM~9754438
> *Here's da flyer to the Pre-cursor to the Lo*Lystics Show.. One Luv to my folks. I'll be there....  Peace...
> 
> 
> ...



you think she goes to that highschool?? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 21 2008, 01:55 PM~9747607
> *ya but are ya gunna hop ?
> *



fo shooooo!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THIS IS A MUST FOR 08


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 23 2008, 04:34 PM~9765845
> *THIS IS A MUST FOR 08
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 23 2008, 04:05 PM~9765627
> *you think she goes to that highschool?? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jan 22 2008, 08:23 AM~9754438
> *Here's da flyer to the Pre-cursor to the Lo*Lystics Show.. One Luv to my folks. I'll be there....  Peace...
> 
> 
> ...




I think I'm in love :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 24 2008, 11:01 AM~9772303
> *I think I'm in love  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 24 2008, 11:42 PM~9779128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THIS AT??


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Judging from last year’s show, as covered by Impalas Magazine, I won’t miss this years event.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 23 2008, 04:06 PM~9765637
> *fo shooooo!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 27 2008, 01:59 PM~9796373
> *ttt
> *


Que Pasa Eh?? You on this damn computer so much you can't answer ur messages or call back?? :0 




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

who will be judging


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 30 2008, 08:22 PM~9827327
> *who will be judging
> *


Not sure yet.


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Biggest show of the year in our area last year. It's Mandatory


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 05:58 PM~9712909
> *It's going down again. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connection Carshow and Concert. September 28,2008 at the Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> More details to come.
> *


  i missed a really good show, i heard it was "off tha hook". ISLANDERS C.C. will be there fo sho this year.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 21 2008, 03:32 PM~9748660
> *Kid Frost???? :biggrin:  Then you'll see bottles flying..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Feb 1 2008, 10:15 AM~9841370
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was thinking of Slow Pain. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 31 2008, 08:28 AM~9830138
> *Not sure yet.
> *


Hit me up if you need help. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Getting ready to work on the flier.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 8 2008, 08:26 AM~9894085
> *Getting ready to work on the flier.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT  :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE IMPALAS MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL! 
I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T.

T.

T.


:yes:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT TO ALL LOWRIDERS...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

DESTINATION WILL BE BACK AGAIN LAST YEAR WAS COOL ALL SACRA WAS IN THE HOUSE O.GS AN LIL G.S


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jan 17 2008, 12:04 PM~9718728
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SACRAMENTO WILL BE THERE ALSO
> *


Is that Sacramento or Capital City ( I get confused)


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX PRECUT COILS FLAT ON TOP AND BOTTOM FOR 70 BONES. PAID A BILL FOR THEM. LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS THEM. I WANT CHROME ONES...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10043473
> *I GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX PRECUT COILS FLAT ON TOP AND BOTTOM FOR 70 BONES. PAID A BILL FOR THEM. LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS THEM. I WANT CHROME ONES...
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 the pumps homie.. from the lincoln family.lol


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

LET ME TRY THEM FIRST. ILL BE PUTTIN ELITES IN THE NEW LINCOLN... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 28 2008, 06:31 AM~10049045
> *LET ME TRY THEM FIRST. ILL BE PUTTIN ELITES IN THE NEW LINCOLN... :biggrin:
> *


call me homie when u get a chance.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 28 2008, 06:31 AM~10049045
> *LET ME TRY THEM FIRST. ILL BE PUTTIN ELITES IN THE NEW LINCOLN... :biggrin:
> *


Finally you have seen the light my son. HiLow HiLow HiLow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10052353
> *Finally you have seen the light my son. HiLow HiLow HiLow!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

this show is sickkkk




where all them girls come from...


for eveyone that missed it last year, this show is a must!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 28 2008, 04:19 PM~10052353
> *Finally you have seen the light my son. HiLow HiLow HiLow!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 28 2008, 09:38 PM~10054956
> *this show is sickkkk
> where all them girls come from...
> for eveyone that missed it last year, this show is a must!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

got to check it out this year sounds like a good time


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We're just getting started.....more info and details to follow. Just mark your calendars....


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 AM~10076040
> *We're just getting started.....more info and details to follow.  Just mark your calendars....
> *


You know whats up Homie ! This time ill be there early enough to help out. Last time i was helping Ruben move. But This show is a MUST !


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

I HEARD A RUMOR THE CLUB BROKE UP, IS THE SHOW STILL ON????


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats Up,



You know I will be showing up so my Club can Blow Up.




Larry,
Socios Car Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Mar 4 2008, 09:25 AM~10084545
> *Whats Up,
> You know I will be showing up so my Club can Blow Up.
> Larry,
> ...


Socios put it down at the show last year fa sho


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

alot of work and busy but hope to be there this year


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Mar 3 2008, 10:55 PM~10083206
> *I HEARD A RUMOR THE CLUB BROKE UP, IS THE SHOW STILL ON????
> *


We have lost some member, but that doesn't mean the club broke up. Remember the club has been around for years. We just had a meeting last night for the show. It is still on and going to be better then last year. Their will be another major artist performing at the show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Mar 3 2008, 10:55 PM~10083206
> *I HEARD A RUMOR THE CLUB BROKE UP, IS THE SHOW STILL ON????
> *


You heard wrong. Lo*Lystics aint going anywhere. We aint the club that loses a member or two or even 3 or 4 and calls it quits  Sometimes things don't work out, we're still homies


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

I HEARD IT WAS MORE THEN THAT, BUT GOOD LUCK ANYWAY !! I WILL SEE U THERE.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know we are there again.....


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats Up Home Boy's and Fine ass Lady's

Lo*Lystics Is a bad ass Club and I wish them the very very Best.
Form one Club to another. Keep it low for the Show.

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats Up Home Boy's and Fine ass Lady's

Lo*Lystics Is a bad ass Club and I wish them the very very Best.
Form one Club to another. Keep it low for the Show.

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats Up Home Boy's and Fine ass Lady's

Lo*Lystics Is a bad ass Club and I wish them the very very Best.
Form one Club to another. Keep it low for the Show.

Larry Barcellus
Socios Car Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Mar 6 2008, 05:42 PM~10107877
> *I HEARD IT WAS MORE THEN THAT, BUT GOOD LUCK ANYWAY !! I WILL SEE U THERE.
> *


Make sure to hear both sides not just one. Thanks, we will be fine and hope to see you at our show this year. This show is going to be off the hook.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Mar 6 2008, 06:26 PM~10108305
> *Whats Up Home Boy's and Fine ass Lady's
> 
> Lo*Lystics Is a bad ass Club and I wish them the very very Best.
> ...


Right on Larry Thanks for the postive words


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 6 2008, 06:58 PM~10108010
> *you know we are there again.....
> 
> 
> ...


is this in your new mag


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 27 2008, 02:55 PM~10043473
> *I GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX PRECUT COILS FLAT ON TOP AND BOTTOM FOR 70 BONES. PAID A BILL FOR THEM. LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS THEM. I WANT CHROME ONES...
> 
> 
> ...


want to trade for some selonoids


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

damm wino thats a good deal are you sure you want to do that? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 9 2008, 08:22 AM~10125893
> *damm wino thats a good deal are you sure you want to do that? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i got a good frend that hooked me up i get them real cheep and there the good ones


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 4 2008, 06:43 PM~10089686
> *You heard wrong.  Lo*Lystics aint going anywhere.  We aint the club that loses a member or two or even 3 or 4 and calls it quits    Sometimes things don't work out, we're still homies
> *



well said :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: Lo*Lystics. Great show last year and i am sure it will be even better this year! Lets make it a Great 2008!


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10043473
> *I GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX PRECUT COILS FLAT ON TOP AND BOTTOM FOR 70 BONES. PAID A BILL FOR THEM. LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE WANTS THEM. I WANT CHROME ONES...
> 
> 
> ...


 man im tryin to get the bubble wrap how much how much.... yeeee


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

I DON'T GET INVOLVED IN OTHER CAR CLUBS BUSINESS, I JUST HEARD SOME RUMORS AND I THOUGHT IT WAS MESSED UP YOU GUYS COULD NOT WORK THINGS OUT!!! I WILL SHOW MY SUPPORT FOR SAC 4 LIFE. TAKE CARE.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Mar 10 2008, 06:21 AM~10132408
> *I DON'T GET INVOLVED IN OTHER CAR CLUBS BUSINESS, I JUST HEARD SOME RUMORS AND I THOUGHT IT WAS MESSED UP YOU GUYS COULD NOT WORK THINGS OUT!!! I WILL SHOW MY SUPPORT FOR SAC 4 LIFE. TAKE CARE.
> *


Thanks and we hope to see you at our show.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 6 2008, 06:58 PM~10108010
> *you know we are there again.....
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR, WE WERE TREATED REAL GOOD BY THE HOMIES FROM LO LYSTICS. BUT I THINK WERE GOING TO NEED A BIGGER BUILDING THIS YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 10 2008, 07:02 AM~10132581
> *THAT WAS A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR, WE WERE TREATED REAL GOOD BY THE HOMIES FROM LO LYSTICS. BUT I THINK WERE GOING TO NEED A BIGGER BUILDING THIS YEAR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A few fliks from last year...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The flier should be done this week. Also their will be another major artist.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 10 2008, 10:39 AM~10133468
> *The flier should be done this week. Also their will be another major artist.
> *


yeah me rappin :roflmao: :roflmao: J/k can't wait for this year


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats the rules for hoppers?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 10 2008, 02:45 PM~10135548
> *whats the rules for hoppers?
> *


I don't know yet.


----------



## lowlow49 (Mar 11, 2008)

> well said :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quo
> Much respect to you all somtimes things change and people loose sight of what its all about Homies hanging out having a good time showing off there rides. Your club has been around along time. OG riders like Raj, Nono have always showed everone respect Can't wait to see you guys top last years show. Know one will want to miss it. Again much respect to you guys and wish you guys a great show


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IS ANYONE DOWN TO DO A CHROME RUN TO RICH IN LA? IF ANYONE WANTS CHROME DONE LETS DO IT NOW BEFORE THE SHOW.

I HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO TAKE!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2008, 10:23 PM~10140272
> *IS ANYONE DOWN TO DO A CHROME RUN TO RICH IN LA? IF ANYONE WANTS CHROME DONE LETS DO IT NOW BEFORE THE SHOW.
> 
> I HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO TAKE!
> ...


I'm ready have all my stuff ready to go.


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

IT WAS A NICE WEEKEND IT WAS NICE SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE AT THE PARK! LO-LYSTICS I NEED A ROLL CALL I DID NOT SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE ROLLING? WHAT HAPPEN.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 10 2008, 11:23 PM~10140272
> *IS ANYONE DOWN TO DO A CHROME RUN TO RICH IN LA? IF ANYONE WANTS CHROME DONE LETS DO IT NOW BEFORE THE SHOW.
> 
> I HAVE ALOT OF SHIT TO TAKE!
> ...


when are you going?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2008, 07:51 PM~10155040
> *when are you going?
> *


april? depends when everyones down to roll


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sac City Roller_@Mar 12 2008, 03:20 PM~10153367
> *IT WAS A NICE WEEKEND IT WAS NICE SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE AT THE PARK! LO-LYSTICS I NEED A ROLL CALL I DID NOT SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE ROLLING? WHAT HAPPEN.
> *


Who is this?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2008, 08:10 PM~10155209
> *april? depends when everyones down to roll
> *


do you have prices


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

i myself hope to make it this time,i kick myself in the butt 4 not going last year. imma see if i can make dave marquez and hi-low proud :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Mar 12 2008, 07:24 PM~10155353
> *i myself hope to make it this time,i kick myself in the butt 4 not going last year. imma see if i can make dave marquez and hi-low proud :biggrin:
> *


If your down with Dave and Hilow, your down with us. :biggrin: Dave has always supported our club.


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

i believe i met you the other day at his shop,i was telling you about the euro clip,did you find it on craigslist? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 12 2008, 08:15 PM~10155262
> *do you have prices
> *


THAT WHOLE REAR END IS 450 CHROMED.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 12 2008, 12:44 PM~10151951
> *I'm ready have all my stuff ready to go.
> *


LETS DO THIS MAN.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Mar 12 2008, 09:06 PM~10156578
> *i believe i met you the other day at his shop,i was telling you about the euro clip,did you find it on craigslist? :biggrin:
> *


No, I did not find it.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

If you guys end up takin some stuff down for chrome i got a few pieces I'd like to throw in too


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 13 2008, 06:20 AM~10157861
> *No, I did not find it.
> *


its under cutlass header pannel :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Mar 13 2008, 03:42 PM~10161714
> *its under cutlass header pannel :biggrin:
> *


So what ride are you building?


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 13 2008, 05:16 PM~10161927
> *So what ride are you building?
> *


a cutlass like daves :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 8 2008, 11:27 PM~10124361
> *is this in your new mag
> *


yes it is...those are only 2 of the 6 pages of the show in the mag....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2008, 06:33 PM~10162502
> *yes it is...those are only 2 of the 6 pages of the show in the mag....
> *


can you tell me where I can get a copy


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 13 2008, 05:33 PM~10162502
> *yes it is...those are only 2 of the 6 pages of the show in the mag....
> *


Can we get half a book this time.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 13 2008, 09:53 AM~10159072
> *If you guys end up takin some stuff down for chrome i got a few pieces I'd like to throw in too
> *












EL MERO MERO AGREES.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam Raj luckily I didn't hold my breath waiting 4 you testerday


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

What's up everyone, it was alot of fun yesterday.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

what up


lo*lystics fam :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 20 2008, 10:03 AM~10214959
> *what up
> 
> 
> ...


So you got are show on a DVD yet or what?


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10221410
> *So you got are show on a DVD yet or what?
> *



vol 11 with the tejano supershow :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 21 2008, 09:40 AM~10222594
> *vol 11 with the tejano supershow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

if da 1st show wuz off da hook, wut can we expect 4 da 2nd annual show hno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Flier will be ready next week. Vendors are already calling to reserve their spot. So if you were their last year and had a booth, don't wait to long to reserve this year. We would like to give the vendors from last year first chance, so get at me if you are interested for this year. Thanks!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

cant wait :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 24 2008, 02:00 PM~10243849
> *if da 1st show wuz off da hook, wut can we expect 4 da 2nd annual show  hno:
> *


twice as off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 3 2008, 08:02 AM~10324474
> *ttt
> *


Wassup Raja....  Hows that new Ipod?


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SINCE THEIR'S NO "GOLD RUSH TOUR" YET! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

I GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE A 4:20 CRUISE ON 4/20/08 AT W LAND PARK!
THAT'S WHERE I'LL BE AT 4:20.......


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 11 2008, 05:28 PM~10394523
> *SINCE THEIR'S NO "GOLD RUSH TOUR" YET! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> I GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE A 4:20 CRUISE ON 4/20/08 AT W LAND PARK!
> ...


We will try and make it out their.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

one more time... TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What's good homies? How has everyone been?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

WHAT UP LO*LYSTICS FAM









PREVIEW  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyt4qpw7yeg


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats up lolystics, u know that most members award would look real nice again, next to your club, u won it 1st annual. hopefully u can take it the 2nd annual too. im looking forward to u guys bringing a shitload of cars like last time.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We are working the final details as we speak. The way it sounds indoor should be sold out. I'm working on the pre-reg forms. As soon as they are done I will post it up.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 22 2008, 09:31 PM~10481443
> *We are working the final details as we speak. The way it sounds indoor should be sold out. I'm working on the pre-reg forms. As soon as they are done I will post it up.
> *


I want indoor again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 23 2008, 09:42 AM~10484974
> *I want indoor again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


As soon as I get the forms ready, I will mail it to you bro.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 22 2008, 09:31 PM~10481443
> *We are working the final details as we speak. The way it sounds indoor should be sold out. I'm working on the pre-reg forms. As soon as they are done I will post it up.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

TTT FOR LO-LYSTICS.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

SEE YA SEPT 28.


GO RAIDERS


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 23 2008, 03:11 PM~10486887
> *As soon as I get the forms ready, I will mail it to you bro.
> *


PM'd the address to you homie .....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 22 2008, 09:31 PM~10481443
> *We are working the final details as we speak. The way it sounds indoor should be sold out. I'm working on the pre-reg forms. As soon as they are done I will post it up.
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Raj just wanted to say thanks 4 swinging by yesterday and also nice meeting your family. Oh and I can't forget the bottle  thanks


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 27 2008, 07:06 AM~10513353
> *Hey Raj just wanted to say thanks 4 swinging by yesterday and also nice meeting your family. Oh and I can't forget the bottle  thanks
> *


Did you take it to the hear or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is the flyer.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

So who is the main act this year?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 6 2008, 10:59 PM~10595384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there's something missing from the flyer......


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

yeeeeeee good times to come


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10596001
> *there's something missing from the flyer......
> *


No their isn't, it's on the back side. I had to make sure that was ok, so I called Mark. It was to big to put on the front. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

This is some of the acts. We are still talking to other artist to be our main act. Until we sign a contract with someone, I can't even give any idea's.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10597449
> *No their isn't, it's on the back side. I had to make sure that was ok, so I called Mark. It was to big to put on the front. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just messing with you Raj.....you ready for Hawaiian Gardens this year?????


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 7 2008, 06:57 AM~10597622
> *just messing with you Raj.....you ready for Hawaiian Gardens this year?????
> *


I'm trying to get some of the other guys to go.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Is that Chingo Bling??? hahahaha


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Whose ready to represent this year... The first one was off the hook...it just gonna get better..... Sept. 28... see you there...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 7 2008, 11:43 AM~10599703
> *Whose ready to represent this year... The first one was off the hook...it just gonna get better..... Sept. 28... see you there...
> *


I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE TIGHT!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

This show is off the hook!!!Good times.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 7 2008, 09:40 AM~10597894
> *I'm trying to get some of the other guys to go.
> *


that'd be tight....hmmmmm caravan?????


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

LETS DO IT UP AT DISCOVERY PARK THIS SATURDAY MAY 10TH.. YOU GUYS DOWN??


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT !


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 7 2008, 05:04 PM~10602576
> *I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE TIGHT!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HIT ME UP SACTOWN! BOTH COVERS IN STOCK NOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Come one come all, we hope to see a lot of fresh rides from all over this year, make sure to pre reg, we got plenty of room, but make sure you pre-reg.... Where the bay area homies at? Wheres the Chico and Marysville and up North homies at.. Come on through..... Sept. 28 -08 Come celebrate with us...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 14 2008, 03:05 PM~10655445
> *Come one come all, we hope to see a lot of fresh rides from all over this year, make sure to pre reg, we got plenty of room, but make sure you pre-reg.... Where the bay area homies at? Wheres the Chico and Marysville and up North homies at.. Come on through..... Sept. 28 -08 Come celebrate with us...
> *


I'll be there for sure ..... just waiting on my pre reg form ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hell ya!!! :biggrin: Brown Persuasion will be there, just waiting for the Pre-Reg forms..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@May 14 2008, 09:50 PM~10658978
> *Hell ya!!! :biggrin:  Brown Persuasion will be there, just waiting for the Pre-Reg forms..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  209 time


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Boulevard Image will be there.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 8 2008, 01:24 PM~10608772
> *LETS DO IT UP AT DISCOVERY PARK THIS SATURDAY MAY 10TH.. YOU GUYS DOWN??
> *


THE ONLY THING YOUR DOWN FOR IS LICKING MY NUT SACK :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just curious, are you guys working on getting another big-time headline act this year? Pitbull kicked some serious ass last time.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 15 2008, 06:51 PM~10666055
> * Boulevard Image will be there.
> *


Whats up Boulevard Image, see you homies there....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@May 16 2008, 02:22 AM~10668851
> *Just curious, are you guys working on getting another big-time headline act this year?  Pitbull kicked some serious ass last time.
> *


Stay tuned... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I will have pre-reg forms at the Socios show.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 19 2008, 09:38 PM~10693515
> *I will have pre-reg forms at the Socios show.
> *


Yup just come 2 the registration booth and we will have the pre reg forms there 4 the Lo*Lystics show


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

Love this show  Can't wait


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 19 2008, 10:12 PM~10693764
> *Yup just come 2 the registration booth and we will have the pre reg forms there 4 the Lo*Lystics show
> *


Can't wait for your guys show. Just make sure Nacho does is job. He's a slacker. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie Skye is there!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 21 2008, 08:37 AM~10703339
> *Ruthie Skye is there!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The support from the car clubs and solo riders was big last year. We are hoping to have a bigger crowd this year. That is why we are recommending that you pre-reg this year. We are in the works with a major artist right now. As soon as we have a contract sign, I will let everyone know who that is.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 21 2008, 09:58 AM~10703811
> *The support from the car clubs and solo riders was big last year. We are hoping to have a bigger crowd this year. That is why we are recommending that you pre-reg this year. We are in the works with a major artist right now. As soon as we have a contract sign, I will let everyone know who that is.
> *


Shoot one out to me and i will make copies for us and hand them out to other clubs that are not always on here .....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2008, 09:01 AM~10703835
> *Shoot one out to me and i will make copies for us and hand them out to other clubs that are not always on here .....
> *


It will be on the culturalconnections website by next week.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 21 2008, 12:59 PM~10705068
> *It will be on the culturalconnections website by next week.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+May 21 2008, 08:00 AM~10703157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




u know I need a vendor booth


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+May 21 2008, 08:00 AM~10703157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




u know I need a vendor booth


----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the show,last years was a smash hit!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 15 2008, 09:32 PM~10666850
> *THE ONLY THING YOUR DOWN FOR IS LICKING MY NUT SACK :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 21 2008, 10:58 AM~10703811
> *The support from the car clubs and solo riders was big last year. We are hoping to have a bigger crowd this year. That is why we are recommending that you pre-reg this year. We are in the works with a major artist right now. As soon as we have a contract sign, I will let everyone know who that is.
> *


bring some flyers to the booth Raj....see you this weekend.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 05:28 PM~10707563
> *bring some flyers to the booth Raj....see you this weekend.....
> *


You got it.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 21 2008, 07:00 AM~10703157
> *Can't wait for your guys show. Just make sure Nacho does is job. He's a slacker. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 22 2008, 05:33 AM~10710960
> *:roflmao:
> *


Can you guys take donations for Nacho so he can get a digital camera. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 22 2008, 07:35 AM~10711223
> *Can you guys take donations for Nacho so he can get a digital camera. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'LL DONATE ONE OF MY OLD CAMERAS.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 15 2008, 09:32 PM~10666850
> *THE ONLY THING YOUR DOWN FOR IS LICKING MY NUT SACK :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


GO STAND OVER A TOILET AND SHAVE YOUR COOCH. YOU LOOK LIKE A PEAR.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Can't wait for this to be here. Everyone knows it will be off the hook, just like last year. Don't forget my back stage passes so I can get up close with the models.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just wait, the show is going to be off the hook. Alot of people have already named it the Northern California Supershow. We plan to live up to it.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT for a good show ....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 23 2008, 10:37 AM~10720799
> *TTMFT for a good show ....
> *


What's up bro, you coming to Socios are what? If so I will have the pre-reg forms their.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 23 2008, 12:49 PM~10721279
> *What's up bro, you coming to Socios are what? If so I will have the pre-reg forms their.
> *


No bro not going to make it after all .... I will just have to download it and make copies .... have a good time at the show ....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

looking orward to this years show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10721534
> *   looking orward to this years show
> *


We already have your building reserved. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 22 2008, 12:45 PM~10713606
> *Just wait, the show is going to be off the hook. Alot of people have already named it the Northern California Supershow. We plan to live up to it.
> *


From what i seen last year i beleive it,I went two both streetlow super show san jo last year,an your show! an yours/LO*LYSTICS was just as good or better in my opinion


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 23 2008, 10:09 PM~10725872
> *From what i seen last year i beleive it,I went two both streetlow super show san jo last year,an your show! an yours/LO*LYSTICS was just as good or better in my opinion
> *


Thanks!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 4 supporting our show n u know we r going 2 support ur show :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2008, 06:47 AM~10744733
> *thanks 4 supporting our show n u know we r going 2 support ur show  :biggrin:
> *


I hope all of Socios is their. Just make sure Nacho has a digital camera by then. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 28 2008, 08:19 AM~10753063
> *I hope all of Socios is their. Just make sure Nacho has a digital camera by then. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN, THAT'S FUNNY! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 28 2008, 07:23 AM~10753100
> *MAN, THAT'S FUNNY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't start you said you were going to give Nacho a camera. Make sure you come threw or I may have to talk bad about you. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 28 2008, 08:19 AM~10753063
> *I hope all of Socios is their. Just make sure Nacho has a digital camera by then. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




he got butthurt when i told him bout his $10.00 camara :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 28 2008, 08:39 AM~10753215
> *Don't start you said you were going to give Nacho a camera. Make sure you come threw or I may have to talk bad about you. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I TOLD YOU HE HAS ONE! I SEEN IT IN FRISCO.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 28 2008, 09:19 AM~10753474
> *I TOLD YOU HE HAS ONE! I SEEN IT IN FRISCO.... :biggrin:
> *



he borrow it :0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 28 2008, 08:23 AM~10753496
> *he borrow it  :0
> *


I'm glad he doesn't have a computer. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 28 2008, 10:18 AM~10753872
> *I'm glad he doesn't have a computer. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

is there cash prizes for bikes


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2008, 11:33 AM~10754859
> *is there cash prizes for bikes
> *


Don't know yet.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie Skye is there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I MADE THE DECISION TO BREAK OUT WITH MY CAR AT THIS SHOW. ITS ALMOST ON ITS WAY HOME....

I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL BE CUT, BUT I WILL DEFINITELY TRY TO CUT IT BY THEN..

IS THERE GONNA BE A CRUISE AFTERWARDS AT ALL?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 30 2008, 12:34 PM~10771887
> *Ruthie Skye is there!!! :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't wait ..... 

Already got the pre-reg form filled out and ready to go and also already got a room out there again like last year .... where is the pre show party going to be at?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

will the steet single pumps be hopping with the radicals single pumps like last year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 01:43 PM~10772450
> *Can't wait .....
> 
> Already got the pre-reg form filled out and ready to go and also already got a room out there again like last year .... where is the pre show party going to be at?
> *



baller :biggrin: 



were u staying at? I want 2 take my truck 2 this 1 n booth :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 02:57 PM~10772911
> *baller  :biggrin:
> were u staying at? I want 2 take my truck 2 this 1 n booth  :biggrin:
> *


It is a Marriott about 20 minutes away ... something like that ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772607
> *
> 
> ALL COCHINO'S LETS MEET AND TAKE A PIC
> *




Ruthie Skye is there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 03:19 PM~10773044
> *It is a Marriott about 20 minutes away ... something like that ....
> *



cuanto?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 04:30 PM~10773472
> *cuanto?
> *


Let me find out ..... it will be a hook up price :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I'll call you later on that ....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 03:30 PM~10773472
> *cuanto?
> *


 :angry: I told you you can stay at my house. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just have some information on what major artist is going to perform.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+May 30 2008, 04:44 PM~10773565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The pre-reg form is know avalible at www.culturalconnectionevent.com.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 3 2008, 06:30 PM~10791117
> *The pre-reg form is know avalible at www.culturalconnectionevent.com.
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Get those pre reg forms in, this is the show to end the summer on a high note, good entertainment, good food, good people, we'll see everyone there... Lo*Lystics 2nd Annual, Yolo County Fairground, Woodland, CA -Sept 28th 2008 uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 4 2008, 08:19 AM~10795501
> *Get those pre reg forms in, this is the show to end the summer on a high note, good entertainment, good food, good people, we'll see everyone there... Lo*Lystics 2nd Annual, Yolo County Fairground, Woodland, CA -Sept 28th 2008  uffin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 07:25 AM~10795542
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Nos vemos homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 4 2008, 08:32 AM~10795583
> *Nos vemos homie
> *



u know i'm there, shit i'll b there since sat :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 08:35 AM~10795608
> *u know i'm there, shit i'll b there since sat  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10797727
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10797752
> *thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime bro .....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 4 2008, 08:19 AM~10795501
> *Get those pre reg forms in, this is the show to end the summer on a high note, good entertainment, good food, good people, we'll see everyone there... Lo*Lystics 2nd Annual, Yolo County Fairground, Woodland, CA -Sept 28th 2008  uffin:
> *


IM SENDING MINE FRIDAY. IS MONEY ORDER OKAY


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 4 2008, 07:19 AM~10795501
> *Get those pre reg forms in, this is the show to end the summer on a high note, good entertainment, good food, good people, we'll see everyone there... Lo*Lystics 2nd Annual, Yolo County Fairground, Woodland, CA -Sept 28th 2008  uffin:
> *


Foo Shooow!!Homie.....That's what im talkn bout....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10798945
> *IM SENDING MINE FRIDAY. IS MONEY ORDER OKAY
> *


Money is money  check the pre reg form to be sure


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10798945
> *IM SENDING MINE FRIDAY. IS MONEY ORDER OKAY
> *


Money orders are fine.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 3 2008, 06:30 PM~10791117
> *The pre-reg form is know avalible at www.culturalconnectionevent.com.
> *


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

LORDS TREASURES CC MINISTRY CAR & BIKE SHOW 
REGISTRATION @7:00 - 11:00
SHOW STARTS @ 12:00-4:00 FREE CAR & BIKE REGISTRATION FREE ADMISSION
CALL SERGIO FOR REGISTRATION @221-2884
SATURDAY JULY 12 , 2008</span><span style=\'colorurple\'>@ AIRPORT ASSEMBLY OF GOD CHURCH 
603 BENSON AVE MODESTO ,CA 95354
DIRECTIONS: GO ON YOSEMITE AVE TURN LEFT ON SANTA CRUZ ,MAKE A LEFT AT OREGON AVEAND ITS ON THE CORNER OF ORGEN AND BENSON AVE IN MODESTO
FAMILY EVENT NO ALCOHOL, NO DRUGS ,NO COLORS


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

Sunday June 29th at the woodland fairgrounds I am there.


----------



## lowlow49 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rock Hard_@Jun 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10822050
> *Sunday June 29th at the woodland fairgrounds I am there.
> *


Dam looks like somebody hatin again lets just say Lo*lystics show was off the hook last year and can't wait to attend again I here there calling this Nor Cal Supershow.  :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 8 2008, 05:26 PM~10825255
> *Dam looks like somebody hatin again lets just say Lo*lystics show was off the hook last year and can't wait to attend again I here there calling this Nor Cal Supershow.    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, it's homies like you that make our show off the hook.


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry not hating just got my shows mixed up. They will both be good.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rock Hard_@Jun 9 2008, 12:46 PM~10830867
> *Sorry not hating just got my shows mixed up. They will both be good.
> *





stop rocking so hard :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT... Cant wait... hopefully the ride will have a new installment by that time...


----------



## lowlow49 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 9 2008, 01:36 PM~10830790
> *Thanks bro, it's homies like you that make our show off the hook.
> *


It's just sad when outsiders come in and screw it up . Socios & Devotions car shows great shows and they also bring a positive view. We just need to show the poilice and city where just out here having a goodtime and showing our cars off that we pride so much. Hopefully we can keep that positive movement and change the view on what they think about us. Good luck on your show I know it going to be a show to remember . 
:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 9 2008, 04:13 PM~10832297
> *It's just sad when outsiders come in and screw it up . Socios & Devotions car shows great shows and they also bring a positive view. We just need to show the poilice and city where just out here having a goodtime and showing our cars off that we pride so much. Hopefully we can keep that positive movement and change the view on what they think about us. Good luck on your show I know it going to be a show to remember .
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow49_@Jun 9 2008, 03:13 PM~10832297
> *It's just sad when outsiders come in and screw it up . Socios & Devotions car shows great shows and they also bring a positive view. We just need to show the poilice and city where just out here having a goodtime and showing our cars off that we pride so much. Hopefully we can keep that positive movement and change the view on what they think about us. Good luck on your show I know it going to be a show to remember .
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Well said! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 3 2008, 12:12 PM~10788728
> *Just have some information on what major artist is going to perform.
> *



so uummmmmm...... who is it?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jun 10 2008, 02:04 PM~10839853
> *so uummmmmm...... who is it?
> *


Alrite I'm not supposed to say nothin but.......































we're bringin tupac back from the dead :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Good one...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The vendor applications are know on the cultrual connections website. Last week at the devotion show alot of vendors asked about already signing up. So the application is up.


----------



## Rock Hard (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2008, 07:39 AM~10844902
> *The vendor applications are know on the cultrual connections website. Last week at the devotion show alot of vendors asked about already signing up. So the application is up.
> *


Cultural Connection? Who the fuck is that? I thought it was a Lolystic show. Know we have to support another pendejo. I thought it was about the gente not the pockets. What the Fuck? Raza Homeboy Raza. :angry:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 10 2008, 02:57 PM~10840217
> *Alrite I'm not supposed to say nothin but.......
> we're bringin tupac back from the dead  :biggrin:
> *



Holy Shit!!

Digital Underground will finally re-unite...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10840217
> *Alrite I'm not supposed to say nothin but.......
> we're bringin tupac back from the dead  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rock Hard_@Jun 11 2008, 12:02 PM~10846650
> *Cultural Connection? Who the fuck is that? I thought it was a Lolystic show. Know we have to support another pendejo. I thought it was about the gente not the pockets. What the Fuck? Raza Homeboy Raza. :angry:
> *


  :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

bump!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 11 2008, 07:39 AM~10844902
> *The vendor applications are know on the cultrual connections website. Last week at the devotion show alot of vendors asked about already signing up. So the application is up.
> *




U KNOW I NEED 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 14 2008, 09:53 PM~10872036
> *U KNOW I NEED 1  :biggrin:
> *


Don't wait to long.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Will there be people selling tamales?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Jun 16 2008, 10:06 PM~10884887
> *Will there be people selling tamales?
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: OR HOW ABOUT FRUTA? GOTTA LOVE THAT MANGO,SANDIA,MELON AND *PEPINO* CUT UP WITH SOME SAL, LIMON AND CHILE  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 16 2008, 12:14 PM~10880504
> *Don't wait to long.
> *




:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530+Jun 16 2008, 08:06 PM~10884887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Tacos.. tamales, frijoles.. arroz..  It's a cultural celebration homie.. you already know...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I can't wait for this show, its gonna be off da hooook!!!!Brown Persuasion will be there foooo shoooowww!!!peace..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

any car hopp contest....and if so how u do it!!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Their will be a hop, just haven't figured out the rules yet.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT... dont forget.. The Lo*Lystics show.... Woodland.. September.. 28..Sunday...2008... you know we gonna put this show on for our fellow riders.. See you there....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

flashback for the homies... We aint the only show in Woodland this year.. but we plan on holdin onto the title for the best.. Thanks to all the Lowriders who came out to support our show last year. We hope to see you all again.. thanks for all the kind words too.. the proof is in the pictures from last year..check it out..this topic brought back some good memories for me.. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=328562&hl=


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 25 2008, 10:49 AM~10948100
> *TTT... dont forget.. The Lo*Lystics show.... Woodland.. September.. 28..Sunday...2008... you know we gonna put this show on for our fellow riders.. See you there....
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

If the car is in Sacramento I'm always there!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 16 2008, 09:53 PM~10885434
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OR HOW ABOUT FRUTA? GOTTA LOVE THAT MANGO,SANDIA,MELON AND PEPINO CUT UP WITH SOME SAL, LIMON AND CHILE   :biggrin:
> 
> I ESPECIALLY LOVE THE CHILE, BECAUSE IT REMINDS ME OF HOW I GET IT FROM BEHIND...AND HOW I LOCK UP THE MONTE IN FRONT OF "FACES" ON FRIDAY NIGHTS. ITS DRAG NIGHT.
> *



WHAT THA FUCK :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 10:09 PM~10952634
> *If the car is in Sacramento I'm always there!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE COVERAGE IN 07

AN WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN IN 08


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10958388
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE COVERAGE IN 07
> 
> AN WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN IN 08
> ...


can you guy take more pics of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10958388
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE COVERAGE IN 07
> 
> AN WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN IN 08
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess i'm not going... Phil said the tickets are all sold out!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 07:52 PM~10992609
> *I guess i'm not going... Phil said the tickets are all sold out!!!!
> *


tickets????


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 26 2008, 05:17 PM~10958388
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE COVERAGE IN 07
> 
> AN WE WILL BE THERE AGAIN IN 08
> ...


----------



## 63hit (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 06:52 PM~10992609
> *I guess i'm not going... Phil said the tickets are all sold out!!!!
> *


Man girl you still suffering from delusions just like you thinking you where saving your self for playboy WHAT A JOKE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 06:52 PM~10992609
> *I guess i'm not going... Phil said the tickets are all sold out!!!!
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 1 2008, 05:52 PM~10992609
> *I guess i'm not going... Phil said the tickets are all sold out!!!!
> *


:roflmao: Not on sale yet, but they will be hot tickets..


----------



## 63hit (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10997644
> *:roflmao:  Not on sale yet, but they will be hot tickets..
> *


 So who is performing this year?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hit_@Jul 2 2008, 10:54 AM~10997837
> *So who is performing this year?
> *


Can't say nothin till it's on paper..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10997644
> *:roflmao:  Not on sale yet, but they will be hot tickets..
> *


Phil was just joking ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@May 6 2008, 09:59 PM~10595384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I lagged but I posted on our website today  :angel: :cheesy: I AM SO THERE :thumbsup: I heard it was a BAD ASS show last year :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 8 2008, 12:28 PM~11038908
> *:thumbsup: I lagged but I posted on our website today   :angel: :cheesy:  I AM SO THERE :thumbsup: I heard it was a BAD ASS show last year :biggrin:
> *


We plan to take care of our homies from Impalas like we did last year.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 8 2008, 06:34 PM~11041240
> *We plan to take care of our homies from Impalas like we did last year.
> *


TU SABES VATO!! WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 8 2008, 06:34 PM~11041240
> *We plan to take care of our homies from Impalas like we did last year.
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 8 2008, 05:34 PM~11041240
> *We plan to take care of our homies from Impalas like we did last year.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Impalas put it down last year ! I was like Whoa! Was lost for words Brotha ! Set the standard in my own opinion. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS SOUNDS GOOD, I WANT IN!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11083537
> *THIS SOUNDS GOOD, I WANT IN!!
> *




very good show is worth the long drive :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

*Heart & Soul* will be there, all the way from Downunder :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Jul 16 2008, 04:54 PM~11106285
> *Heart & Soul will be there, all the way from Downunder  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like we are going world wide this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Jul 16 2008, 05:54 PM~11106285
> *Heart & Soul will be there, all the way from Downunder  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I sold my 78 corvette to a guy in Austrlia it took two months for him to get it. That place it far!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

One of the commerials for the show should start this friday on 102.5


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Brining Sac back on top where it should be!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hit_@Jul 2 2008, 11:54 AM~10997837
> *So who is performing this year?
> *


RAJ :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 24 2008, 09:48 AM~10939734
> *Their will be a hop, just haven't figured out the rules yet.
> *


any info yet?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 30 2008, 05:26 PM~11219399
> *RAJ  :biggrin:
> *


We have three performs locked down and the main one is still yet to come. As soon as I can confirm I will let everyone know. I just can't say anything until it is on paper.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 30 2008, 10:30 PM~11221592
> *We have three performs locked down and the main one is still yet to come. As soon as I can confirm I will let everyone know. I just can't say anything until it is on paper.
> *


Your Barber already knows  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:54 AM~11223177
> *Your Barber already knows   :biggrin:
> *



tell us :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:28 AM~11223404
> *tell us  :cheesy:
> *


As soon as it's on paper


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

TRU RIDERZ WILL BE THERE...CAN'T WAIT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:54 AM~11223177
> *Your Barber already knows   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

You know Cali will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Aug 1 2008, 06:49 AM~11232574
> *You know Cali will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: getting ready to send in my pre reg :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 31 2008, 09:46 PM~11230691
> *As soon as it's on paper
> *





:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any hop ruiles yet


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 30 2008, 09:02 AM~11214428
> *One of the commerials for the show should start this friday on 102.5
> *


Yes its on the radio. I heard it on friday


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE AS OF NOW I WONT BE ATTENDING THE SHOW. :uh: 


CAR WONT BE DONE YET. I AM GONNA SEE WHAT I CAN DO. THIS FUCKIN SUCKS. IM STILL GONNA PRE REG JUST INCASE..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 4 2008, 09:50 AM~11254506
> *LOOKS LIKE AS OF NOW I WONT BE ATTENDING THE SHOW.  :uh:
> CAR WONT BE DONE YET. I AM GONNA SEE WHAT I CAN DO. THIS FUCKIN SUCKS. IM STILL GONNA PRE REG JUST INCASE..
> *


Even if the car isn't ready, come out and have a good time.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Sent in my pre reg.........looking forward to it.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Aug 4 2008, 07:27 PM~11260302
> *Sent in my pre reg.........looking forward to it.....
> *


Thanks bro, I talked to Nick the other day. See if you can get him out here with the hardtop.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

Aztecas will be there :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

get them rides shined up.. lets do it..


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 5 2008, 03:02 PM~11267019
> *get them rides shined up.. lets do it..
> *


IT'S GETTING CLOSE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

*Keeping this show at the top for my cousin Phil.*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 06:35 AM~11272905
> *Keeping this show at the top for my cousin Phil.
> *


  TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey raj where do you pre reg form at.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11280350
> *hey raj where do you pre reg form at.
> *


www.culturalconnectionevent.com


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 6 2008, 09:03 PM~11280664
> *www.culturalconnectionevent.com
> *



thanks homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whats up with the hop?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2008, 10:31 AM~11306394
> *so whats up with the hop?
> *


I will have the payout and the rules by the end of the week.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

heard it on the radio. Stylisctics will be there


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

how much is the entry fee for the bikes ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 11 2008, 01:23 AM~11312608
> *how much is the entry fee for the bikes ?
> *


*Pre-Register 
*
Vehicle: $30.00 
Bicycle: $25.00 
Car Hop: $40.00 

*(Non Pre-Reg) Move in days* 

Vehicle: $40.00 
Bicycle: $35.00 
Car Hop: $40.00


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Aug 10 2008, 11:11 AM~11306602
> *heard it on the radio.  Stylisctics will be there
> *


----------



## 94uce93 (May 16, 2007)

uce is goin there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

take it to the topppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 09:43 AM~11313890
> *Pre-Register
> 
> Vehicle: $30.00
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT... Sept. 28th... Yolo County Fairgrounds...Lo*Lystics gonna put on a show for all the real riders... come through and enjoy..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 13 2008, 08:17 AM~11332381
> *TTT... Sept. 28th... Yolo County Fairgrounds...Lo*Lystics gonna put on a show for all the real riders... come through and enjoy..
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I cant wait...TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 13 2008, 12:39 PM~11334447
> *I cant wait...TTT
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 


hope 2 c it at Fresno


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't wait ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just a heads up, pre-reg forms are coming in like crazy. So if you plan on being indoors make sure to get them in. Space is limited.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

I will be showing up!

I hope El Rader bring his Truck!

L


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

TTT... Sept. 28th... Yolo County Fairgrounds...Lo*Lystics gonna put on a show for all the real riders... come through and enjoy..


Hell Ya ! Love There Show!!


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Getting close,

Can't wait for the show!!!

L


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

sup raj whats the rules for the hop bra :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Aug 17 2008, 04:05 PM~11366180
> *sup raj whats the rules for the hop bra  :biggrin:
> *


MAN EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT THIS SHOW AND HOW GOOD IT IS A MUST ATTEND IMMA CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 17 2008, 05:56 PM~11367236
> *MAN EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT THIS SHOW AND HOW GOOD IT IS A MUST ATTEND IMMA CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR
> *


its a good show uso tell vic to bring oj


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 15 2008, 03:35 PM~11353950
> *Just a heads up, pre-reg forms are coming in like crazy. So if you plan on being indoors make sure to get them in. Space is limited.
> *



what up jefe.... am already workin on the LO*LYSTICS dvd. it will ba available at the show..... :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 18 2008, 03:16 PM~11375017
> *what up jefe....  am already workin on the LO*LYSTICS dvd.  it will ba available at the show..... :biggrin:
> *


Make sure I get the first copy. :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 05:57 PM~11376510
> *LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE
> *


Come through..the welcome mat is out for all the homies.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Almost here get ready. I already sent in my pre reg :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 18 2008, 07:02 PM~11376575
> *Come through..the wlecome mat is out for all the homies..
> *


  Just kidding . I know what you mean Nono :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 19 2008, 06:00 PM~11387070
> * Just kidding . I know what you mean Nono :biggrin:
> *


haha Im dyslexic sometimes..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

DID I HEAR CHINGO BLING? IS HE BRINGING CLETO? :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

anything on the hop yet?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 23 2008, 09:00 AM~11418714
> *DID I HEAR CHINGO BLING? IS HE BRINGING CLETO? :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Chingo Bling is coming to Cali.. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 26 2008, 09:57 AM~11440892
> *Chingo Bling is coming to Cali..  :biggrin:
> *


MIJO...WHATS SUP W/ THE HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 18 2008, 04:16 PM~11375017
> *what up jefe....  am already workin on the LO*LYSTICS dvd.  it will ba available at the show..... :biggrin:
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 26 2008, 08:13 AM~11440987
> *WHATS SUP W/ THE HOP? :biggrin:
> *


You gonna love the hop homes.. arena seating this time.. Legit competition.. good payouts.. We'll be postin rules soon..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

COCHINOS WILL BE THERE














:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

this is gonna sound stupid but, how much is it to put your ride in the show??? and is there a extra ticket involved when you enter the ride at the show like streetlow did here in woodland in june??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 27 2008, 10:05 AM~11450908
> *this is gonna sound stupid but, how much is it to put your ride in the show??? and is there a extra ticket involved when you enter the ride at the show like streetlow did here in woodland in june??
> *


*Pre-Register 
*
Vehicle: $30.00 
Bicycle: $25.00 
Car Hop: $40.00 

*(Non Pre-Reg) Move in days* 

Vehicle: $40.00 
Bicycle: $35.00 
Car Hop: $40.00


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 26 2008, 02:20 PM~11443123
> *You gonna love the hop homes.. arena seating this time..  Legit competition.. good payouts.. We'll be postin rules soon..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 27 2008, 09:16 AM~11451002
> *Pre-Register
> 
> Vehicle: $30.00
> ...



good looking out... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

There's a lot of pre registrations..I'll find out if we're gonna do a Saturday night move in again for all the indoors pre-reg gente.. I really recommend pre-reg if you can.. if not, we'll move you in Sunday... More info to come..if you have questions.. CALL RAJ hahaha..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.culturalconnectionevent.com/


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 27 2008, 11:55 AM~11451682
> *good looking out... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no probelm


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 27 2008, 12:19 PM~11451875
> *There's a lot of pre registrations..I'll find out if we're gonna do a Saturday night move in again for all the indoors pre-reg gente.. I really recommend pre-reg if you can.. if not, we'll move you in Sunday... More info to come..if you have questions.. CALL RAJ hahaha..
> *


I hope there is a move in for saturday i am heading out there saturday during the day so i can party saturday night out there ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

ill go the same day as the show... no hay pedo... Lo Lystics is TTT no matter how much it is....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Aug 27 2008, 03:26 PM~11453649
> *ill go the same day as the show... no hay pedo... Lo Lystics is TTT no matter how much it is....
> *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 02:32 PM~11453139
> *I hope there is a move in for saturday i am heading out there saturday during the day so i can party saturday night out there .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



party where :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 01:49 PM~11462601
> *party where  :biggrin:
> *


We will go to Old Sac ... the hotel is not that far away from there .... cool bars ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 02:03 PM~11462718
> *We will go to Old Sac ... the hotel is not that far away from there .... cool bars ...
> *


i live like 5 or 10 mins from old sac :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:08 PM~11462760
> *i live like 5 or 10 mins from old sac :biggrin:
> *


So we are going to have to party it up the night before ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 02:03 PM~11462718
> *We will go to Old Sac ... the hotel is not that far away from there .... cool bars ...
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 02:30 PM~11462927
> *So we are going to have to party it up the night before ....
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hope everyone has a safe 3 day weekend.. TTT for the Show..


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wat are the categories for the bikes ? street mild and full ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:08 PM~11462760
> *i live like 5 or 10 mins from old sac :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but are you old eough to get in the bars :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 29 2008, 05:21 PM~11474317
> *Yeah but are you old eough to get in the bars :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 29 2008, 05:23 PM~11474329
> *:nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam there's always a next time


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 30 2008, 08:11 PM~11481085
> *Dam there's always a next time
> *


true :yes:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

* TTT Sac Town! *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 31 2008, 05:02 PM~11484911
> * TTT Sac Town!
> *


Keep it at the top YO!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 31 2008, 05:02 PM~11484911
> * TTT Sac Town!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 1 2008, 01:03 AM~11488084
> *:biggrin:
> *


You like that.. HUH? he he :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 1 2008, 01:53 AM~11488162
> *You like that.. HUH? he he :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 1 2008, 02:08 AM~11488191
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lets take it to the top!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 1 2008, 02:11 AM~11488196
> *Lets take it to the top!
> *


 :thumbsup: yo the categories for the bikes ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 26 2008, 01:20 PM~11443123
> *You gonna love the hop homes.. arena seating this time..  Legit competition.. good payouts.. We'll be postin rules soon..
> *


its getting close post the rules and pay out


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Rules for the Hop: Their will be a Single, Double,and Radical classes, Three to make a class. Their will be no standing up in any class and cars must be complete(bumpers,grills,and etc.) and driven into the pit. 

Single Pump:One pump to the front and lock up height is 35inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300,and 3rd a hand shake and see up next year.

Double Pump: Two pumps to the front and lock up height is 45inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300, and 3rd a :thumbsup: 

Radical: Everything goes but, car must lock up higher then 45inches from the ground to the bottom of the rear bumper to be considered a radical. You can run has many pumps as you want and lock it up has high as you want. Just remember no standing up.

These are the same rules we had last year. Sorry it took longer to post up. I was trying to get more money. These are the same payouts as last year also. If their are any questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 1 2008, 03:02 PM~11490719
> *Rules for the Hop: Their will be a Single, Double,and Radical classes, Three to make a class. Their will be no standing up in any class and cars must be complete(bumpers,grills,and etc.) and driven into the pit.
> 
> Single Pump:One pump to the front and  lock up height is 35inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300,and 3rd a hand shake and see up next year.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 1 2008, 01:02 PM~11490719
> *Rules for the Hop: Their will be a Single, Double,and Radical classes, Three to make a class. Their will be no standing up in any class and cars must be complete(bumpers,grills,and etc.) and driven into the pit.
> 
> Single Pump:One pump to the front and  lock up height is 35inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300,and 3rd a hand shake and see up next year.
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

That time is getting closer!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys starting to get excited about our trip, not long to go now :0 , looking forward to attending your show :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 1 2008, 09:05 PM~11494722
> *Hi guys starting to get excited about our trip, not long to go now  :0 , looking forward to attending your show  :biggrin:
> *


You guys have a safe trip.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 1 2008, 10:05 PM~11494722
> *Hi guys starting to get excited about our trip, not long to go now  :0 , looking forward to attending your show  :biggrin:
> *


You guys picked a very good show to come out and visit. I know you guys are going to have a good time out here.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 1 2008, 01:02 PM~11490719
> *Rules for the Hop: Their will be a Single, Double,and Radical classes, Three to make a class. Their will be no standing up in any class and cars must be complete(bumpers,grills,and etc.) and driven into the pit.
> 
> Single Pump:One pump to the front and  lock up height is 35inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300,and 3rd a hand shake and see up next year.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dont get stuck!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 1 2008, 01:02 PM~11490719
> *Rules for the Hop: Their will be a Single, Double,and Radical classes, Three to make a class. Their will be no standing up in any class and cars must be complete(bumpers,grills,and etc.) and driven into the pit.
> 
> Single Pump:One pump to the front and  lock up height is 35inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300,and 3rd a hand shake and see up next year.
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this is goin 2 be good


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 1 2008, 11:05 PM~11494722
> *Hi guys starting to get excited about our trip, not long to go now  :0 , looking forward to attending your show  :biggrin:
> *


come by the Impalas Magazine bro and say what's up...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

will there be room for sunday roll ins no pre reg?outside


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Sep 2 2008, 06:32 PM~11501984
> *will there be room for sunday roll ins no pre reg?outside
> *


Their should be but, cut off time will be 10:30AM. So make sure to get their early.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 2 2008, 06:53 PM~11501588
> *come by the Impalas Magazine bro and say what's up...
> *


Will do


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 29 2008, 03:40 PM~11473641
> *wat are the categories for the bikes ? street mild and full ?
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 1 2008, 02:02 PM~11490719
> *Rules for the Hop: Their will be a Single, Double,and Radical classes, Three to make a class. Their will be no standing up in any class and cars must be complete(bumpers,grills,and etc.) and driven into the pit.
> 
> Single Pump:One pump to the front and  lock up height is 35inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300,and 3rd a hand shake and see up next year.
> ...


BRO, DOES THIS MEAN YOU GOT TO HIT THE SWITCH SITTING DOWN?? :biggrin: J/K SEE YOU THERE BRO.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 2 2008, 05:53 PM~11501588
> *come by the Impalas Magazine bro and say what's up...
> *


Toro, post you the new magazine last page please. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 3 2008, 05:55 AM~11505283
> *Toro, post you the new magazine last page please. :biggrin:
> *




X2


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

A couple of changes on the hop rules. In order to be considered a radical you have to lock up higher the 45inches from the ground to the bottom of the bumper. All the other rules are the same. The other thing is if their is not three to make a class we will still give out some money if you go out and make the car perform. This part of the show is alway hard, it's hard to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Lets keep it at the top!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 4 2008, 11:25 AM~11517267
> *Lets keep it at the top!
> *


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Heard this was a bad ass show last year.....Goodluck fellas! Will be nice to attend!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Sep 5 2008, 07:14 AM~11525278
> *Heard this was a bad ass show last year.....Goodluck fellas! Will be nice to attend!
> *


Hope to see you their homie.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

shout out to the homies behind bars that cant make it to the show....gonna represent and put it down the only way we know how...

CAN"T STOP...WON'T STOP... LO*LYSTICS...Broderick..Sacramento..Vallejo..and Lodi...

We hope to see everyone out there.. leave the bullshit at home.. 9-28-08...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Will be there :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

will be there


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Sep 2 2008, 07:50 PM~11501552
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  this is goin 2 be good
> *


  OH YEA......


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Happy B day Raj sorry we had 2 leave early


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

AZTECAS WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE! :biggrin: 


AZTECAS WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 7 2008, 11:12 PM~11545276
> *AZTECAS WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE!   :biggrin:
> AZTECAS WE'LL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> ...


u know the sacramento chapter will be there :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Sep 7 2008, 10:12 PM~11545276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

ttt


www.oldiescc.com


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

IF MY BABY BOY THATS ON THE WAY IS BORN BEFORE THE SHOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE JOINING YOU GUYS ON THIS EVENT AGAIN


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Hope you can make it BIGGER & BETTER


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just would like to give thanks to all of the clubs and solo riders that are supporting us this year again. Without all of you their would be no show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo+Sep 9 2008, 08:14 AM~11557431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 9 2008, 10:06 AM~11557820
> *Just would like to give thanks to all of the clubs and solo riders that are supporting us this year again. Without all of you their would be no show.
> *




don't forget the vendors :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 09:33 AM~11558012
> *don't forget the vendors  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry and the vendors. :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Let me rephrase this 
C.E.O of LIMITED (hope you can make it ) 
Its going to be bigger & Better 
LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 9 2008, 10:54 AM~11558153
> *Sorry and the vendors. :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wiat.......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 9 2008, 12:40 PM~11559014
> *cant wiat.......
> *



calmate perro caliente :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

See every one there! TTT


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 9 2008, 07:55 AM~11557289
> *IF MY BABY BOY THATS ON THE WAY IS BORN BEFORE THE SHOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE JOINING YOU GUYS ON THIS EVENT AGAIN
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 9 2008, 08:55 AM~11557289
> *IF MY BABY BOY THATS ON THE WAY IS BORN BEFORE THE SHOW TEAM ALLSTARS WILL BE JOINING YOU GUYS ON THIS EVENT AGAIN
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's the add to the fairgrounds?


----------



## Nika Licious (Jul 30, 2008)

Nacole Streetlow Model will be there!!!


www.myspace.com/live_4_surfing


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nika Licious_@Sep 10 2008, 03:09 PM~11569286
> *Nacole Streetlow Model will be there!!!
> www.myspace.com/live_4_surfing
> 
> ...


another hottie on layitlow. 

need more pics to verify that is you


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

hey raj whats going on sat night after move in :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy</span><span style=\'color:red\'> de Tejas will be inda House


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: Just filled out pre reg,be in the mail tomorrow :yes: cant wait!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nika Licious_@Sep 10 2008, 03:09 PM~11569286
> *Nacole Streetlow Model will be there!!!
> www.myspace.com/live_4_surfing
> 
> ...



nice seeing u in da dub show :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nika Licious_@Sep 10 2008, 03:09 PM~11569286
> *Nacole Streetlow Model will be there!!!
> www.myspace.com/live_4_surfing
> 
> ...


Love the picture! TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11570492
> *hey raj whats going on sat night after move in :biggrin:
> *


Whatever you want to do Ralph. We are trying to line up another spot like last year. Don't worry we will do something.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Make sure you post the spot where it's going down. I don't want to miss that.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 08:17 AM~11574924
> *Whatever you want to do Ralph. We are trying to line up another spot like last year. Don't worry we will do something.
> *


cough cough.......Pre party......cough cough.......this time ol Toro won't have the stomach flu and miss out....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 07:17 AM~11574924
> *Whatever you want to do Ralph. We are trying to line up another spot like last year. Don't worry we will do something.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 10 2008, 11:49 AM~11567608
> *wut's the add to the fairgrounds?
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 10 2008, 11:49 AM~11567608
> *wut's the add to the fairgrounds?
> *


1125 East Street Woodland, CA 95776


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 06:17 AM~11574924
> *Whatever you want to do Ralph. We are trying to line up another spot like last year. Don't worry we will do something.
> *


Raj, I already got a spot right there in Woodland.. low key, the homie is tryin to get his club poppin... might be perfect ...we can discuss on Sunday and post the info on here if it works out..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 11 2008, 12:52 PM~11577265
> *Raj, I already got a spot right there in Woodland.. low key, the homie is tryin to get his club poppin... might be perfect ...we can discuss on Sunday and post the info on here if it works out..
> *



i hope the models for the bikini contest are also takin care off...  you know us cochinos have to have our eye candy :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 11 2008, 11:52 AM~11577265
> *Raj, I already got a spot right there in Woodland.. low key, the homie is tryin to get his club poppin... might be perfect ...we can discuss on Sunday and post the info on here if it works out..
> *


I believe Athony was it already lined up with the same bar as last year. Their was alot of room and everyone had a good time.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11577360
> *i hope the models for the bikini contest are also takin care off...   you know us cochinos have to have our eye candy :biggrin:
> *


Sorry no bikini contest this year.


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

The only bar in Woodland is Zito's


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 11 2008, 08:03 AM~11575136
> *cough cough.......Pre party......cough cough.......this time ol Toro won't have the stomach flu and miss out....
> *


 :roflmao: 

alright toro no excuses this time ha ha


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 01:22 PM~11577514
> *I believe Athony was it already lined up with the same bar as last year. Their was alot of room and everyone had a good time.
> *


yea that spot was crackin


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 11 2008, 08:03 AM~11575136
> *cough cough.......Pre party......cough cough.......this time ol Toro won't have the stomach flu and miss out....
> *


 :biggrin: CAN I GET SOME TOAST PLEASE? :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 12:22 PM~11577514
> *I believe Athony was it already lined up with the same bar as last year. Their was alot of room and everyone had a good time.
> *


  
I got a backup spot if that falls through..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll be at the tamale festival in Sacra this weekend with flyers and pre reg forms, and a few rides..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

getting closerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11577521
> *Sorry no bikini contest this year.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11577521
> *Sorry no bikini contest this year.
> *



no worries i got last years and it will be available at the show... :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11577521
> *Sorry no bikini contest this year.
> *


Whats going on in the world today.... First the hurricanes, then the earth quakes and now this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11589711
> *Whats going on in the world today.... First the hurricanes, then the earth quakes and now this!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11577521
> *Sorry no bikini contest this year.
> *


why not?? last years was a success :0


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Its ok we will have Raj dance for you Hammer style :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LESS THAN 2 WEEKS to go.... Get em shined up.. we'll be setting up and opening the gates for the pre registration set up on Saturday the 27th.. You still got time to pre register.. or else we'll just see you on Sunday..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 14 2008, 02:18 PM~11600015
> *Its ok we will have Raj dance for you Hammer style :biggrin:
> *




I can c it now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 14 2008, 02:18 PM~11600015
> *Its ok we will have Raj dance for you Hammer style :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 11:50 AM~11576813
> *1125 East Street  Woodland, CA 95776
> 
> *




thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin: You guys will have to break off some cash to see me dance.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

homies from JAGSTER will be saling their great stuff :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can we bbq at the show? :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 15 2008, 11:18 AM~11607197
> *homies from JAGSTER will be saling their great stuff  :biggrin:
> *


Just got off the phone with Joel.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2008, 12:09 PM~11607639
> *Can we bbq at the show?  :dunno:
> *


Sorry no BBQ.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 15 2008, 01:57 PM~11608048
> *Sorry no BBQ.
> *


dam oh well


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 15 2008, 07:58 AM~11605630
> *LESS THAN 2 WEEKS to go.... Get em shined up.. we'll be setting up and opening the gates for the pre registration set up on Saturday the 27th.. You still got time to pre register.. or else we'll just see you on Sunday..
> *


How late is move in on Sat?
thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't wait. Didn't get a chance to go to last one and heard it was off the hook so I will not miss this one. One Luv to the Lo*Lystics. See ya'll there. Peace...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Sep 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11608702
> *How late is move in on Sat?
> thanks :biggrin:
> *


hmmm good question.. I'll get more info on that..


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

dam it man it needs to get here fast i wana see all da rides from ast year and what changes were made it was off the chain last year im going but wont be puttin in my car this year much love to all those who enter and good luck to all on the hop im waiting to see some compotition this year gettem charge cause i wana see some snatchin and bumper tappin


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

what are the sweepstakes payouts


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: cant wait!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Sep 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11608702
> *How late is move in on Sat?
> thanks :biggrin:
> *


Move in is from 9AM to 5PM on Sat. Sunday move in is 6AM to 10:30PM.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

well here it goes available at the lo*lystics carshow  










if you missed the last bikini contest dont miss on this one.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:41 PM~11611722
> *well here it goes available at the lo*lystics carshow
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to save my copy.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 15 2008, 08:42 PM~11611737
> *Make sure to save my copy.
> *



you know


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 15 2008, 08:53 PM~11611872
> *you know
> *


Is that from this years Chicano Park day??


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 15 2008, 10:03 PM~11612742
> *Is that from this years Chicano Park day??
> *



yes it is.. so all of you are in it to celebrate the new chapter.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 15 2008, 07:40 PM~11611714
> *Move in is from 9AM to 5PM on Sat. Sunday move in is 6AM to 10:30PM.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 15 2008, 01:56 PM~11608035
> *Just got off the phone with Joel.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 15 2008, 01:57 PM~11608048
> *Sorry no BBQ.
> *


Sorry no BBQ. I cant make it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how bout sat can we bbq?


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR SPECTATORS TO GET IN??? IS IT $25


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 16 2008, 09:44 AM~11615498
> *how bout sat can we bbq?
> *


We need to do something like that. Where are you going to be on saturday?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2008, 11:51 AM~11616387
> *We need to do something like that. Where are you going to be on saturday?
> *




I'm planning 2 be there by noon so we can bbq while we set up I hope :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 16 2008, 11:59 AM~11616454
> *I'm planning 2 be there by noon so we can bbq while we set up I hope  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 16 2008, 08:31 AM~11615402
> *Sorry no BBQ. I cant make it.
> *


That's good. Know you can make it to the LG show. :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 16 2008, 12:17 PM~11616609
> *That's good. Know you can make it to the LG show.  :roflmao:
> *


Did you get my PM bro?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 16 2008, 11:39 AM~11616769
> *Did you get my PM bro?
> *


I may have but, I have gotten so many PM's bro. If I did not get back to you then I must have forgot. Sorry!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 16 2008, 01:33 PM~11617296
> *I may have but, I have gotten so many PM's bro. If I did not get back to you then I must have forgot. Sorry!
> *


All good bro i know you are busy .....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Sep 16 2008, 09:27 AM~11615754
> *HOW MUCH FOR SPECTATORS TO GET IN??? IS IT $25
> *


you can buy advance tickets for $15 or $20 at the gate.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 15 2008, 10:09 PM~11612816
> *yes it is..  so all of you are in it to celebrate the new chapter.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll be getting a few of those then


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 16 2008, 01:54 PM~11617492
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'll be getting a few of those then
> *


Me to because that OG 64 IMPALA Interview on it is my ride! :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Cant wait 4 the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11611722
> *well here it goes available at the lo*lystics carshow
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 16 2008, 09:31 AM~11615402
> *Sorry no BBQ. I cant make it.
> *


dam homie you can go a few without eating


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 1 2008, 02:02 PM~11490719
> *Rules for the Hop: Their will be a Single, Double,and Radical classes, Three to make a class. Their will be no standing up in any class and cars must be complete(bumpers,grills,and etc.) and driven into the pit.
> 
> Single Pump:One pump to the front and  lock up height is 35inches from the bottom of the bumper to the ground. 1st place $700,2nd place $300,and 3rd a hand shake and see up next year.
> ...


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 16 2008, 09:31 AM~11615402
> *Sorry no BBQ. I cant make it.
> *


Pinche Ben, Caile el Saturday were BBq'ing at the House! :wave:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

what are the sweepstakes payouts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Sep 16 2008, 08:12 PM~11621799
> *what are the sweepstakes payouts
> *


I will have that information for you later today the payouts and classes.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Its going to be a great show.. Let TTT!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Sep 16 2008, 02:37 PM~11617836
> *dam homie you can go a few without eating
> *


Can you go a few without drinking..... :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 17 2008, 08:06 PM~11630600
> *Its going to be a great show.. Let TTT!
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Cant wait...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for the weekend... It's gettin close..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 19 2008, 06:49 AM~11643055
> *TTT for the weekend... It's gettin close..
> *


 :yes: :yes: lookn forward too it!was real good last year :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 18 2008, 08:32 AM~11634144
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you, hows it going? I miss my Lowrider family.. Long time no see!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see all you homies there


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

still waiting to find out sweestakes classes and payouts, its a week away, and dont no one know the classes and prizes for sweepstakes, when is that gonna be decided day of show.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

this ones manditory for Nor Cal


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got word that Danny D from LIFESYTLE C.C. will be in the house.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 20 2008, 06:58 AM~11650573
> *Just got word that Danny D from LIFESYTLE C.C. will be in the house.
> *


Sweet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Sep 19 2008, 06:22 PM~11647784
> *:yes:  :yes: lookn forward too it!was real good last year :thumbsup: TTT
> *





:thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 20 2008, 12:29 AM~11650081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T  Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stocktone... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

preshow party Saturday night in Woodland at Sylinos on Main.. right up the street from the fairgrounds.. I'll post the street adress once i get it.. No colors, clean clothes and we should be all good to kick it..


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2008, 09:24 AM~11657202
> *preshow party Saturday night in Woodland at Sylinos on Main.. right up the street from the fairgrounds.. I'll post the street adress once i get it.. No colors, clean clothes and we should be all good to kick it..
> *


I was waiting for you to post this up.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 21 2008, 03:42 PM~11659050
> *I was waiting for you to post this up.
> *


Was it a koo spot?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 20 2008, 06:58 AM~11650573
> *Just got word that Danny D from LIFESYTLE C.C. will be in the house.
> *


THANKS BRO! GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 19 2008, 09:52 PM~11649365
> *Hey you, hows it going? I miss my Lowrider family.. Long time no see!
> *



doing good, c u there  how's the 30 kids? :cheesy:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

wax them paints polish them spokes time to lock and load :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 22 2008, 09:26 AM~11664091
> *wax them paints polish them spokes time to lock and load :biggrin:
> *


dam like that :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:01 AM~11663937
> *doing good, c u there    how's the 30 kids?  :cheesy:
> *


There still alive.. Ha! So, are the Cochinos & Cochinas meeting up, what's the plan?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2008, 09:42 AM~11664233
> *There still alive.. Ha! So, are the Cochinos & Cochinas meeting up, what's the plan?
> *




bbq at the fairgrounds on sat n meet downtown sac sat night for dinner n drinks, maybe go 2 da srip bar :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:46 AM~11664276
> *bbq at the fairgrounds on sat n meet downtown sac sat night for dinner n drinks, maybe go 2 da srip bar  :biggrin:
> *


What restaurant and what time?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2008, 09:50 AM~11664300
> *What restaurant and what time?
> *



not sure yet, I'll let u know :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2008, 09:50 AM~11664311
> *
> *


Hey you!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2008, 09:54 AM~11664335
> *Hey you!
> *


Hey .... how have you been?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Hey .... how have you been?
> [/quote
> Doing good, you bringing Henn. Out to the show?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > Hey .... how have you been?
> > [/quote
> > Doing good, you bringing Henn. Out to the show?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11664406
> *You know it .....  :biggrin: .....
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, you could of got a better breezy for your car man... That girls flower looks hella Big!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11664406
> *You know it .....  :biggrin: .....
> 
> 
> ...




quien es esa borracha


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2008, 10:37 AM~11664656
> *Lol, you could of got a better breezy for your car man... That girls flower looks hella Big!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 09:46 AM~11664276
> *bbq at the fairgrounds on sat n meet downtown sac sat night for dinner n drinks, maybe go 2 da srip bar  :biggrin:
> *


How about Joe's crab Shack in old Sacramento :dunno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2008, 11:05 AM~11664933
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Lol.... TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Sep 22 2008, 10:37 AM~11664656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




u know sac so look for a big place :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 22 2008, 11:30 AM~11665140
> *How about Joe's crab Shack in old Sacramento :dunno:
> *


 I second that motion!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2008, 11:33 AM~11665164
> *Lol.... TTT
> *


see you out there .... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 11:34 AM~11665174
> *I thought it was u  :cheesy:
> u know sac so look for a big place  :biggrin:
> *


It is... Lol. So hey, you guys might want to reserve a table and get head counts, cause that place gets busy.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Sep 22 2008, 11:40 AM~11665228
> *It is... Lol. So hey, you guys might want to reserve a table and get head counts, cause that place gets busy.
> *




so let's meet somewhere were is not 2 busy, think little grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Raj's house he just got a new pool


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 22 2008, 12:11 PM~11665488
> *Raj's house he just got a new pool
> *




ok need add


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 22 2008, 11:11 AM~11665488
> *Raj's house he just got a new pool
> *


As long as you supply all the beer it's a deal.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2008, 12:48 PM~11665850
> *As long as you supply all the beer it's a deal.
> *


DId you get my PM homie? The guy you thought was from the club was the wrong guy ... i called my boy and he said he didn't send his in .....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 22 2008, 11:50 AM~11665861
> *DId you get my PM homie? The guy you thought was from the club was the wrong guy ... i called my boy and he said he didn't send his in .....
> *


I did bro, sorry I didn't get back to you. Can't keep up with all the messages.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2008, 12:56 PM~11665916
> *I did bro, sorry I didn't get back to you. Can't keep up with all the messages.
> *


All good bro ... just wanted to make sure you called who ever it was to straighten out what they were asking..... see you in a week .....


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 AM~11664226
> *dam like that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 22 2008, 12:48 PM~11665850
> *As long as you supply all the beer it's a deal.
> *


How much beer are we talking about


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 05:09 PM~11667420
> *almost timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 we need a ride no te creeas trying to make it out there if not we will be in morgan hill for that show


----------



## 94uce93 (May 16, 2007)

uce fam will be there 4sho


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2008, 11:24 AM~11657202
> *preshow party Saturday night in Woodland at Sylinos on Main.. right up the street from the fairgrounds.. I'll post the street adress once i get it.. No colors, clean clothes and we should be all good to kick it..
> *


cough cough....hehehehe....IMPALAS MAGAZINE will be there....


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

6 more days


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11668125
> *we need a ride no te creeas trying to make it out there if not we will be in morgan hill for that show
> *




I will pick you up on sat morning :cheesy:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

low life hydraulics will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 22 2008, 10:16 PM~11672382
> *low life hydraulics will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the one on da left please :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin: 
AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER' WILL BE THERE. 
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Sep 23 2008, 12:20 AM~11673057
> *:biggrin:
> AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER' WILL BE THERE.
> CAN'T WAIT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11670873
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

u up early call me 4 more days for sat move in you ready


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Sep 23 2008, 06:00 AM~11673789
> *u up early call me 4 more days for sat move in you ready
> *


You got it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@Sep 22 2008, 11:33 PM~11672916
> *ill take the one on da left please :biggrin:
> *



let's flip for her :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN ON SUNDAY?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Sep 21 2008, 09:24 AM~11657202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have that adress today... :biggrin: its official


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 22 2008, 10:16 PM~11672382
> *low life hydraulics will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

not too muchlonger now and this show going to be off da hook cant wait till we all see what happens at the hop and wat new rides will be there


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone whose coming up on Saturday or anyone who just wants to kick it that night there will be a pre party at Club S inside Sylvia's Restaurant in Woodland.. 816 Main Street. We should have some flyers that get you in for free on Saturday..DJ Albert is coming in to spin some special jams for the lowriders in the house...


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

HEY EVERYONE! PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS NEW SITE?? IT HAS EVERYTHING LAYITLOW HAS AND MORE!!! YOU CAN MAKE A PROFILE JUST LIKE MYSPACE. BUT FOR YOU CAR. PLUS YOU CAN FORM CLUBS, UPLOAD VIDEO OF YOUR CARS IN ACTION, AND SPECTS. CHECK IT OUT!!!!! WWW.YOURWHIP.COM


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

HEY EVERYONE! PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS NEW SITE?? IT HAS EVERYTHING LAYITLOW HAS AND MORE!!! YOU CAN MAKE A PROFILE JUST LIKE MYSPACE. BUT FOR YOU CAR. PLUS YOU CAN FORM CLUBS, UPLOAD VIDEO OF YOUR CARS IN ACTION, AND SPECTS. CHECK IT OUT!!!!! WWW.YOURWHIP.COM


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Sep 23 2008, 08:20 AM~11674572
> *WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN ON SUNDAY?
> *


Sunday gate opens at 6AM to 10:30AM.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

WHO YOU GOT PERFORMING


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 07:54 PM~11681524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

IMPALAS IN THE HOUSE
I heard that Impalas is gonna have like 2-3 cars there :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SEE YOU GUY THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Sep 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11682179
> *IMPALAS IN THE HOUSE
> I heard that Impalas is gonna have like 2-3 cars there :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SEE YOU GUY THERE :biggrin:
> *


Atleast 3  :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

To The Top..... this is gonna be your show... 

Saturday move in at 9 AM to 5 PM

Gates open Sunday at 6 AM for the early birds.. 

Get your clubs together so we can move you in quick like last year..we know waiting in line at shows sucks.. Get there early though.. gonna be a full house..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 07:45 AM~11684408
> *To The Top..... this is gonna be your show...
> 
> Saturday move in at 9 AM to 5 PM
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

This is gonna be great....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11682424
> *Atleast 3    :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Sep 24 2008, 10:02 AM~11686072
> *This is gonna be great....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

can we get a roll call..... 

Socios...
Impalas..
our UCE brothers will be with us...
Compadres....

Add to the list... only a few days to go...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

can we get a roll call..... 

Socios...
Impalas..
our UCE brothers will be with us...
Compadres....
Aztecas

Add to the list... only a few days to go...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Aztecas is rolling in

4 days to go..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

roll call..... 

Socios...
Impalas..
our UCE brothers will be with us...
Compadres....
Aztecas
Bay Area Bosses

Add to the list... only a few days to go...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 12:12 PM~11686610
> *can we get a roll call.....
> 
> Socios...
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

NEW STYLE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 12:12 PM~11686610
> *can we get a roll call.....
> 
> Socios...
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll call for vendors

1.









2. JAGSTER





:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I MIGHT COME THREW .....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2008, 12:20 PM~11687292
> *roll call.....
> 
> Socios...
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 24 2008, 12:42 PM~11687533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We had some RO cars there last year...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 12:56 PM~11687696
> *We had some RO cars there last year...
> *


SOUNDS GOOD 2 ME......LETS GO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2008, 01:20 PM~11687292
> *roll call.....
> 
> Socios...
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@Sep 24 2008, 03:05 PM~11688344
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

2 cars from BLVDKINGS SHOULD BE THERE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 24 2008, 02:50 PM~11688769
> *2 cars from BLVDKINGS SHOULD BE THERE
> *


 Right on Tito.. 



Socios...
Impalas..
our UCE brothers will be with us...
Compadres....
Aztecas
Bay Area Bosses
INSPIRATIONS
BLVD KINGS..
Rollerz Only..


Add to the list... only a few days to go...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 05:31 PM~11689231
> *  Right on Tito..
> Socios...
> Impalas..
> ...


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 04:31 PM~11689231
> *  Right on Tito..
> Socios...
> Impalas..
> ...



what about LIFESTYLE?????????  ARE THEY COMING?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

can we bring bbq pits???


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Sep 24 2008, 06:55 PM~11691259
> *what about LIFESTYLE?????????  ARE THEY COMING?
> *


*2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this was definetly the best show i went to last year....can wait for it this year


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2008, 07:28 PM~11691626
> *can we bring bbq pits???
> *


Sorry no pits.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ogbrkboy, chzmo

Sup bro, you ready?


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

TTT 2 more days for sat move in you brothers ready


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Socios...
Impalas..
our UCE brothers will be with us...
Compadres....
Aztecas
Bay Area Bosses
INSPIRATIONS
BLVD KINGS..
Rollerz Only..
Add to the list... only a few days to go...
[/quote]

California Lifestyles will be there :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 04:31 PM~11689231
> *  Right on Tito..
> Socios...
> Impalas..
> ...


Looks like one of ours is going.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 25 2008, 07:59 AM~11695119
> *Looks like one of ours is going.
> *


the more the merrier.. everyone is welcome..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost show time .... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we are bringin a couple cars and some bikes


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 25 2008, 09:43 AM~11695401
> *we are bringin a couple cars and some bikes
> *


Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11693024
> *Sorry no pits.
> *


no pits no show.. :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let da count down beggin :biggrin: 

*3 MORE DAYSSSSSSS!*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 25 2008, 08:43 AM~11695401
> *we are bringin a couple cars and some bikes
> *


 :thumbsup: Come on through...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 25 2008, 08:53 AM~11695517
> *no pits no show.. :angry:
> *


There's gonna be a gang of food though homie, dont trip... anything you could want..


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

ill be rollin in tha 66 cadi :nicoderm:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 25 2008, 09:37 AM~11695354
> *the more the merrier.. everyone is welcome..
> *


Gracias, bro.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 25 2008, 12:16 PM~11697580
> *Gracias, bro.
> *


De nada


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we are goin early sunday cause one of our members is havin a bday party for his daughter saturday



> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2008, 11:52 AM~11695500
> *Saturday or Sunday?
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11698207
> *we are  goin early sunday cause one of our members is havin a bday party for his daughter saturday
> *


Oh ok sounds good .... see you out there on sunday .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Weekend Forecast for
Woodland, CA
Sunday
High
92°F


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 25 2008, 08:53 AM~11695517
> *no pits no show.. :angry:
> *


Your just old, you don't go no where.


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11693024
> *Sorry no pits.
> *


not even a small one in da parkin lot :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11693024
> *Sorry no pits.
> *



not even small ones ha...


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal round up the Ridahz will be there 4 show car wash stop first


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

1 more day for move in my brother u ready. get them wax & get the gold 1 clean its going to be crackin im pickin up the tri tip and the chicken to day. who's going to cook ? lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Sep 26 2008, 05:17 AM~11704613
> *1 more day for move in my brother u ready. get them wax & get the gold 1 clean its going to be crackin im pickin up the tri tip and the chicken to day. who's going to cook ? lol
> *


Someone is up early.


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

working on the car all night


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2008, 04:00 PM~11699314
> *Weekend Forecast for
> Woodland, CA
> Sunday
> ...


i cant go it going to be to hot


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 26 2008, 07:40 AM~11705028
> *i cant go it going to be to hot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 26 2008, 07:40 AM~11705028
> *i cant go it going to be to hot
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST SHOWTIME!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 26 2008, 11:47 AM~11707007
> *ALMOST SHOWTIME!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

:yes: i can feel it i can feel it :yes:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

We will be moving in tomorrow. See ya all there


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys, we are now in Sacramento, going to do a bit of sight seeing tomorrow, see you all on Sunday


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 26 2008, 05:08 PM~11709909
> *Hi guys, we are now in Sacramento, going to do a bit of sight seeing tomorrow, see you all on Sunday
> *


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got a call from Raj at the fair grounds in Woodland and every thing is ready to go. move in is at 9 A.M. and we are going to try hard to move every one in as fast as possible. We dont want people waiting a long time to move in.Every one have a safe drive to the show.


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Last year we had about 10,000 people show up lets try and beat that number!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

see you Guys Sunday early morning


----------



## CapitalBailBonds (Jun 10, 2008)

to
the
top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

in 24 hrs the show is on and krakin charge batteries and detail the rides by this time tomorrow itll be show time


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Sep 27 2008, 06:45 AM~11713563
> *in 24 hrs the show is on and krakin charge batteries and detail the rides by this time tomorrow itll be show time
> *


 :biggrin: shit its kinda crackn now,jus left from settin up :thumbsup: cant wait for tomorrow


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 26 2008, 08:51 PM~11711440
> *Last year we had about 10,000 people show up lets try and beat that number!! :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

DONT FORGET TO STOP BY THE BOOTH AND PICK UP LAST YEARS SHOW. ITS FULL OF NON STOP ACTION AND A BADD ASS BIKINI CONTEST


----------



## tslick (Dec 2, 2007)

What time they letting cars in?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tslick_@Sep 27 2008, 04:55 PM~11715974
> *What time they letting cars in?
> *


x2


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 24 2008, 06:45 AM~11684408
> *To The Top..... this is gonna be your show...
> 
> Saturday move in at 9 AM to 5 PM
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

well booth is ready set up hope people come n spend some money :biggrin: time 2 go have some fun @ old sac showtime tomorrow


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

the hopper is cHarging as I TYPE :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tslick_@Sep 27 2008, 03:55 PM~11715974
> *What time they letting cars in?
> *


Gate will open at 6AM to 10:30AM. If you did not pre-reg. You better get their early. We will stick to our cut off time.


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yea 12 more hours and its on and crakin chromed out rides bad ass lookin hynas lookin sexy in the heat and dancin on stage :wow: :nicoderm: :wow: oh yea cant for get the rides dat hit bumper da live music and da bomb ass food but really more better and sexier then the food them sexy as ladies shoin some skin :biggrin: :yes: hno:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yea 12 more hours and its on and crakin chromed out rides bad ass lookin hynas lookin sexy in the heat and dancin on stage :wow: :nicoderm: :wow: oh yea cant for get the rides dat hit bumper da live music and da bomb ass food but really more better and sexier then the food them sexy as ladies shoin some skin :biggrin: :yes: hno:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
"EASTBAY" "MODESTO" "SACRAMENTO"CHAPTERS WILL BE BE THERE BRIGHT & EARLY.

AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" AZTECAS DON WILL BE THERE 4sho.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 27 2008, 02:05 PM~11715176
> *DONT FORGET TO STOP BY THE BOOTH AND PICK UP LAST YEARS SHOW.  ITS FULL OF  NON STOP ACTION AND A BADD ASS BIKINI CONTEST
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

FUK YES SHOW TIMES TIME TO CHECK OUT THE HOT ASS FINET SEXY EXOTIC LOOKIN HYNAS AND SOME BAD ASS BEAUTIFUL RIDES IT IS ON uffin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Just got back from setting my ride up looks like its gonna be a good show! And yes LOW CREATIONS is in the building! :nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Q-DOG_@Sep 28 2008, 10:45 AM~11719923
> *Just got back from setting my  ride up looks like its gonna be a good show! And yes LOW CREATIONS is in the building! :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Great show... Glad I came. Will be lookin' for next year's show.. One Luv to the Lo*Lystics.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Just want to say thanks to LO*LYSTICS for a great day, we had a blast, and thank you to all the cool people we met and making us feel welcome


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool show


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

lets see some hop pix


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE CARCLUB AND SOLO RIDERS AND THE VENDERS . IT WAS A GREAT SHOW


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

any pics yet?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WINNERS PLEASE!


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

just got home from the show. good show. i took my digital camera but it works better when i bring the memory card with it.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HELL NA SOMEONE HAS TO HAVE PICS.*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got home and would like to thank everyone who came out to support our event. Hope everyone had a great time. I do have pics but you will have to wait on me tomorrow.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 28 2008, 09:58 PM~11724543
> *Just got home and would like to thank everyone who came out to support our event. Hope everyone had a great time. I do have pics but you will have to wait on me tomorrow.
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks to Everyone who came out, we hope you guys had a real good time, hope everyone enjoyed the day.. I have some pics... but im Exhausted


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

Great show! It goes down in WOODLAND :nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Everybody from the Lolystics deserves the rest of the night off. You guys did a hell of a job putting this together and all the riders owe you a thanks. lookin forward to next year


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Good show........Chingo was great!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great show Thanks Lo*Lystics cant wait till next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 27 2008, 10:16 PM~11717976
> *the hopper is cHarging as I TYPE :biggrin:
> *


Which one was yours, bro?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks to all the people from Lo*lystics. Great show, and we had a great time.  See you next year! :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hell of a show...had a great time drinking and BSing with all the homies i got a few pics not to many....didnt even have time to walk half the show


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

show was off the hook. LoLystics u guys really do it up out there. Already want next year to come. hope the location gets worked out.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im to tired to put my logo on them.....im going to post up pics of all the females from the show in my topic *link located in my signature* for anybody thats interested


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11725303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very good pics....Bro..Thanx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 11:25 PM~11725300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some other good pics.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11724965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11724957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 28 2008, 10:04 PM~11724601
> *Thanks to Everyone who came out, we hope you guys had a real good time, hope everyone enjoyed the day.. I have some pics... but im Exhausted
> *



x2 badd ass show, i just got back tired as heck but good turn out all around. :biggrin: 

big props to cultural conect and the lo*lystics fam.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: To the entire Lo Lystics crew for putting down another fat ass show. Good job guys and thanks for taking care of us w/ the bldg and parking area for our rides. See you next year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BIG PROPS N THANKS 2 LO*LYSTICS 4 ANOTHER SUPER SHOW :biggrin: IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE UP THERE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

GREAT SHOW YESTERDAY....HELLA HOT OUT THERE IN WOODLAND, BUT STILL HAD A GOOD TIME. LOTS OF COOL LOOKING FEMALES :biggrin: AND THE RIDES WERE "OFF THE HOOK". THANKS AGAIN FOR A GREAT SHOW. ONE LOVE..."ISLANDERS C.C."


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wow: :wow: 

Thanks for another cool show. Cant wait till next year. :biggrin:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

*OLDIE 54 II[/u]*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a cool show, just gotta get the awards time more organized and i dont know what was up with some of the judging, other than that i had fun!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

NICE SHOW! THANKS GUYS..... :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

good show guys


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW THANKS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great show ..... Thanks to Lo*lystics and Cultural Connection for everything .... 





Congrats to all the winners ......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 29 2008, 11:07 AM~11728069
> *Great show ..... Thanks to Lo*lystics and Cultural Connection for everything ....
> Congrats to all the winners ......
> *



you :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 29 2008, 08:08 AM~11726622
> *BIG PROPS N THANKS 2 LO*LYSTICS 4 ANOTHER SUPER SHOW  :biggrin: IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE UP THERE
> *


Hey Jess wheres the cochino pics? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 29 2008, 10:12 AM~11727547
> *it was a cool show,  just gotta get the awards time more organized and i dont know what was up with some of the judging, other than that i had fun!
> *


??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 29 2008, 11:09 AM~11728093
> *you  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

GOOD show guys. Not sure what the judges saw, I felt the judging was a little off but all in all it was a nice show. See ya next year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:09 AM~11728094
> *Hey Jess wheres the cochino pics? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I was so busy no time 4 pics  but I know TORO,TONE OR TWOTONZ have some n they r holdong out :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin: 



thanks again LO*LYSTICS my wife was counting money from Woodland 2 Salinas :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2008, 09:17 AM~11727099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this set up looks sick as fuck. who did it? would love to see more pics. just a lil lost trying to figure it all out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Congrats on a great show again :cheesy: I loved the kid zone area, please have it again next year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: Love the dancers aswell.


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: cant wait till next year


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

loved the show lolystics.... great show this year...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

We appreciate all the kind words.. we really did bust ass to make it a good day for all you guys..thats on the real..Please post up pics if you got any.. so busy I only had time to snap a few..Didnt even get a chance to say whats up to a lot of the homies out there...


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Just wanted to say thank you to Lo lystics for a very nice show.

Can't wait tell next years Show.

It was nice to see some of my home boy's that i havent seen in a while.

Keep them low for the shows


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

THANKS LO*LYSTICS FOR A GREAT TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MAYBE CAL EXPO NEXT YEAR  HOPE THE LITTLE DRAMA DONT MESS ANYTHING UP :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Impalas car club filled the room with some bad ass rides..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

imageshack is down..ill have to post more pics later


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

had a great azz time...!!!!!did not get harazzed for the beer!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Waiting to get in at 6:00 AM..............Let the fun begin






























































:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 29 2008, 07:24 PM~11733115
> *had a great azz time...!!!!!did  not get harazzed for the beer!!!
> *


Had Good Ass time with you guys..I'll see you later :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

very very very good show, besides the those stupid people starting all those fights at the end of the show. those low budget securty guards where craking me up, all 4 of them getting punked buy 1 white dude, took 2 lo*lystics memebers to step in and get him out. very good show i had a blast. cant wait till next year.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 29 2008, 07:38 PM~11733998
> *very very very good show, besides the those stupid people starting all those fights at the end of the show. those low budget securty guards where craking me up, all 4 of them getting punked buy 1 white dude, took 2 lo*lystics memebers to step in and get him out. very good show i had a blast. cant wait till next year.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks for the propers homie.. we tried to takr care of that quick as we could.. security was funny out there..agreed..


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

o.k now by request the only pictures i took of the hop.. sorry they are pretty crappy 


but i tried, anyone else got pix feel free to post up!!! thanks!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

and again in da parkin lot too bad i didnt get it at its highest got it when it was coming back down


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

much props to tha homies from impalas that came all the way down from fresno to represent!!! good shit homies!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

congrats to the champ!!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

good show, a little bit of everything!

for the record though, a "hispanic" is one of spanish descent and latinos (latins) are from rome.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

homegirl collectin :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S POPPIN NELSON I HEARD RUDY WAS ON THE SWITCH ON THE GREY ELCO


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

rest in peace chivo!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 29 2008, 09:08 PM~11734456
> *WHAT'S POPPIN NELSON I HEARD RUDY WAS ON THE SWITCH ON THE GREY ELCO
> *


sure wasssss :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2008, 09:07 PM~11734442
> *homegirl collectin  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 WAT HAPPEND HERE DAM HOMIES HAD TO PAY UP OR WAT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Sep 29 2008, 09:19 PM~11734587
> *WAT HAPPEND HERE DAM HOMIES HAD TO PAY UP OR WAT
> *



NAH HOMIE SHE TOOK SECOND PLACE

DOUBLE PUMP
:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2008, 09:10 PM~11734483
> *sure wasssss :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

DAM I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT BUT DAT WAT IT LOOK LIKE


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

DAM I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT BUT DAT WAT IT LOOK LIKE


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

SPECIAL THANKS TO ROJ AND THE LO-LYSTICS CC. WE HAD A GREAT TIME.










:biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SKANLESS :biggrin: HAD TO MUCH FUN...CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2008, 08:50 PM~11734197
> *and again in da parkin lot too bad i didnt get it at its highest got it when it was coming back down
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 young,tall,pretty,and can hop a 63, who said there is no perfect women :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 29 2008, 12:06 PM~11728742
> *I was so busy no time 4 pics    but I know TORO,TONE OR TWOTONZ have some n they r holdong out  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> thanks again LO*LYSTICS my wife was counting money from Woodland 2 Salinas  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 can i have some :biggrin: 


Thanks for the water homeboy ----


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Sep 29 2008, 10:45 PM~11735500
> *:0 young,tall,pretty,and can hop a 63, who said there is no perfect women :cheesy:
> *



:0 



:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 29 2008, 08:32 PM~11734740
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO ROJ AND THE LO-LYSTICS CC. WE HAD A GREAT TIME.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making the trip.


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Sep 29 2008, 10:53 PM~11735565
> *Thanks Rick for coming up from L.A.
> *


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 29 2008, 09:11 PM~11735202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good hanging out with you guys and the homies from Aztecas and Impalas....got more pictures up on my topic


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool turnout lots of clean rides but there was alot of bullshit going on I rolled up with seven other cars and I was the only one serched and I got sweated for having a six pack of gatoraids in my trunk and they made me get rid of them before I could enter the gate cool no problem cause you guys did say no ice chest or bbq pits but after I parked my ride cleaned it well its time to walk around and what do I see a bunch of clubs with hella ice chests all over the place. and then finally walk back to where the cars are parked and homies rite behind us start bbqing that shit wasnt cool at all is it all about favortizm or who you know at your shows whats up with that?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 29 2008, 11:13 PM~11735909
> *Cool turnout lots of clean rides but there was alot of bullshit going on I rolled up with seven other cars and I was the only one serched and I got sweated for having a six pack of gatoraids in my trunk and they made me get rid of them before I could enter the gate cool no problem cause you guys did say no ice chest or bbq pits but after I parked my ride cleaned it well its time to walk around and what do I see a bunch of clubs with hella ice chests all over the place. and then finally walk back to where the cars are parked and homies rite behind us start bbqing that shit wasnt cool at all is it all about favortizm or who you know at your shows whats up with that?
> *


If they were BBQ they should have not been. Since you were at the show you know how many cars their was and security wasn't great. We treat everyone fair that is why this being only our 2nd show all the clubs come out and support us. All I can say is sorry about that and hope to see you next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2008, 10:35 PM~11735776
> *good hanging out with you guys and the homies from Aztecas and Impalas....got more pictures up on my topic
> *


Put em in here homie :biggrin: at least a few..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Sep 29 2008, 08:54 PM~11735011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 29 2008, 10:48 PM~11735524
> *:0 can i have some :biggrin:
> Thanks for the water homeboy ----
> *




no problem Tito :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

excellent show big props to lo lystics and cultral connections for putting this one together. we'll be there again next year
IMPALAS C.C.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Sep 29 2008, 09:54 PM~11735011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 29 2008, 09:32 PM~11734740
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO ROJ AND THE LO-LYSTICS CC. WE HAD A GREAT TIME.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

just want to post some pics of the show that my homie took of... trying to help him get out and been known with his pics... some good pics and quality... let me know if you have any questions and you want your picture taken...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Sep 30 2008, 10:19 AM~11738573
> *just want to post some pics of the show that my homie took of... trying to help him get out and been known with his pics... some good pics and quality... let me know if you have any questions and you want your picture taken...
> 
> 
> ...



great pics 
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 10:50 AM~11738910
> *great pics
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so when is the next LO*LYSTICS super show? :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Sep 30 2008, 09:19 AM~11738573
> *just want to post some pics of the show that my homie took of... trying to help him get out and been known with his pics... some good pics and quality... let me know if you have any questions and you want your picture taken...
> 
> 
> ...


real nice..


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Inspirations and TEAM DEL TORO on their 1st place win :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

show looked sick


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Sep 30 2008, 10:34 AM~11739326
> *show looked sick
> *


It was all the riders that brought out their bomb ass rides and spent hours settin up that make the show what it is.. Much respect and a sincere thanks to all who made the trip... From all of the Lo*Lystics..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

NSFW (Not Safe For Work)

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...yofIMG_0181.jpg

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...yofIMG_0182.jpg


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is some simple math for you guys....as your alcohal levels go up, your standards go down.....my alcohal level was perty high that day for some strange reason


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 12:22 PM~11740531
> *here is some simple math for you guys....as your alcohal levels go up, your standards go down.....my alcohal level was perty high that day for some strange reason
> *


 :biggrin:  Thanks for the pics homeboy! I was gonna stop and say whats up but you r was busy in a crowd and i was busy too... see you at the next one..


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> BAD ASS!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Sep 29 2008, 09:54 PM~11735011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

On behalf of "AZTECAS CAR CLUB" thanks for a good show. We all had a BLAST! :biggrin: See you guys next year and KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :thumbsup: ..


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Goo seeing you again Jesse! and THANKS for the Bottle of Water! :biggrin:

Ritchie!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

nice pics ritchie


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

It was NICE meetiN' you LOCS.. Congrats on the THROPHY..

Eventho our TEAMS LOSS, I still had a BLAST at the SHOW!..sEE you at the NEXT event Bro! :thumbsup: 


Ritchie!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 30 2008, 03:11 PM~11741546
> *nice pics ritchie
> *



Thanks Cory...See you at the next event! AZTECAS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 30 2008, 03:14 PM~11741585
> *Thanks Cory...See you at the next event!  AZTECAS IN THE HOUSE!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 30 2008, 03:13 PM~11741573
> *It was NICE meetiN' you LOCS.. Congrats on the THROPHY..
> 
> Eventho our TEAMS LOSS, I still had a BLAST at the SHOW!..sEE you at the NEXT event Bro!  :thumbsup:
> ...


It was a great event .... see you at the next event bro .... good to finally meet you .... yeah both teams lost :angry: ..... thanks bro .....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Sep 29 2008, 10:28 PM~11735363
> *nice pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 30 2008, 11:28 AM~11739283
> *Congratulations to Inspirations and TEAM DEL TORO on their 1st place win    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 30 2008, 11:28 AM~11739283
> *Congratulations to Inspirations and TEAM DEL TORO on their 1st place win    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed it ! I couldnt get the time off :angry:  :tears:


Looked bad ass once again. Impalas puttin it down ! DAYM


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 30 2008, 01:22 PM~11740531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 30 2008, 12:29 PM~11740601
> *:biggrin:   Thanks for the pics homeboy! I was gonna stop and say whats up but you r was busy in a crowd and i was busy too... see you at the next one..
> *


i must of been working when you saw me :biggrin: 

i saw you a few times but from a distance....didnt want to look like a *** and yell out your name...you know


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 08:25 PM~11745642
> *dammmmmm than TORO was waste it  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

me and Toro are going to get real wasted at the super show....so our standards are going to be extreamly low  

so....sorry in advance to everyone


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

I would like to give a special thanks to team del toro for helpin us with the hopper thanks homies

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 10:18 PM~11746177
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> me and Toro are going to get real wasted at the super show....so our standards are going to be extreamly low
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:20 PM~11740504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 10:18 PM~11746177
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> me and Toro are going to get real wasted at the super show....so our standards are going to be extreamly low
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 11:18 PM~11746177
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> me and Toro are going to get real wasted at the super show....so our standards are going to be extreamly low
> ...


 :yes: yup yup yup we are......The T and T show is hitting Vegas and I have the feeling we are going to eventually be :barf: from the alcohol consumption hehehehehehe........ I just hope there are enough people around to pick us up if we pass out in the parking lot or the strip bar or the main strip or ..........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 10:16 PM~11746163
> *i must of been working when you saw me  :biggrin:
> 
> i saw you a few times but from a distance....didnt want to look like a *** and yell out your name...you know
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

here was our cars from the bay









jessies car 1st place








































rickys bike, 3rd place in 26"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 1 2008, 09:38 AM~11749569
> *here was our cars from the bay
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats Jessie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here are our cars that made it to the show...

karin's 1968 Wagon









Raj's 1967 Impala









Jacks 1993 Big Body 3rd place 90's street









My 81 Fleetwood Brougham 3rd place luxury street


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 1 2008, 11:09 AM~11749865
> *Here are our cars that made it to the show...
> 
> karin's 1968 Wagon
> ...


congrats homies


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

More pictures, ENJOY~


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

http://i34.tinypic.com/bdjd6o.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i33.tinypic.com/sfjsdg.jpg


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 01:22 PM~11740531
> *here is some simple math for you guys....as your alcohal levels go up, your standards go down.....my alcohal level was perty high that day for some strange reason
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: this is true.. where are my pics????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 1 2008, 06:54 AM~11748268
> *:yes:  yup yup yup we are......The T and T show is hitting Vegas and I have the feeling we are going to eventually be  :barf:  from the alcohol consumption hehehehehehe........ I just hope there are enough people around to pick us up if we pass out in the parking lot or the strip bar or the main strip or ..........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey what up this is one of the photographers from the show, making my introduction on layitlow.com  . I have some pics that I'll post up soon. Thanks to Socios car club for posting up those pics and supporting me and my co-worker David Esparza, like they said let us know if anyone would like some pictures taken. It was a great show, we had a good time and it was cool meeting the crew from aztecas, twotonz and the others


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 1 2008, 06:47 PM~11755017
> *Hey what up this is one of the photographers from the show, making my introduction on layitlow.com  . I have some pics that I'll post up soon. Thanks to Socios car club for posting up those pics and supporting me and my co-worker David Esparza, like they said let us know if anyone would like some pictures taken. It was a great show, we had a good time and it was cool meeting the crew from aztecas, twotonz and the others
> *


good meeting you bro....keep at it homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2008, 05:18 PM~11753886
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: this is true.. where are my pics????
> *


pm sent


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 1 2008, 07:47 PM~11755017
> *Hey what up this is one of the photographers from the show, making my introduction on layitlow.com  . I have some pics that I'll post up soon. Thanks to Socios car club for posting up those pics and supporting me and my co-worker David Esparza, like they said let us know if anyone would like some pictures taken. It was a great show, we had a good time and it was cool meeting the crew from aztecas, twotonz and the others
> *



Hey Matt, welcome to "LAYITLOW" brother! Nice meeting you at the show! Keep up the good work! and whenever you have a chance post them pictures up bro! :thumbsup: 

Ritchie!


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna get some more done before I start posting them in the forum so keep your eyes open for now :wow:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

HAD A NICE TIME AT THE SHOW.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2008, 07:57 PM~11755133
> *pm sent
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 1 2008, 07:47 PM~11755017
> *Hey what up this is one of the photographers from the show, making my introduction on layitlow.com  . I have some pics that I'll post up soon. Thanks to Socios car club for posting up those pics and supporting me and my co-worker David Esparza, like they said let us know if anyone would like some pictures taken. It was a great show, we had a good time and it was cool meeting the crew from aztecas, twotonz and the others
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ANY MORE PICS??


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2008, 07:57 PM~11755133
> *pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 3 2008, 04:51 AM~11767230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats it? :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I WONDER WHOS THESE ARE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 3 2008, 04:51 AM~11767230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 3 2008, 04:51 AM~11767230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I also wanted to thank Mario he was incharge of the vendors booths. It did not looked like a flea market every vendor had a chance 2 make money that day n I think we all did. Thanks a lot Mario becuse you made sure u did not had 3 or 4 of the same vendors n that helps out a lot :biggrin: till next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2008, 05:39 AM~11767658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We have those also. Go Steelers! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2008, 06:39 AM~11767658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know those are the STEELERS :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 3 2008, 10:30 AM~11769340
> *We have those also. Go Steelers! :biggrin:
> *


yea but i think when the steelers got thiers they were made out of wood

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Oct 3 2008, 12:34 PM~11770415
> *You know those are the STEELERS  :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro these belong to the niners


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2008, 12:37 PM~11770440
> *sorry bro these belong to the niners
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2008, 05:39 AM~11767658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the cowboys own these...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO.! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :wave: :worship: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413829


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2008, 11:35 AM~11770426
> *yea but i think when the steelers got thiers they were made out of wood
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


One of ours is newer then all of yours. Those must be nickle plated. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's some late picts


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Oct 4 2008, 06:35 PM~11779285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are some nice pics better late then never :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 4 2008, 05:39 PM~11779300
> *these are some nice pics better late then never  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Thanks my broke @ss has dial up and downloading the picts takes forever :biggrin:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Oct 4 2008, 07:01 PM~11779428
> *Thanks my broke @ss has dial up and downloading the picts takes forever :biggrin:
> *


its all good keep it up with the bomb picture takin much love and you got a few uniqe rides in there to lovely


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

last one i got and i loved this ride i believe it was a 58 belair. cherry ride :biggrin:


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Oct 4 2008, 07:06 PM~11779463
> *last one i got and i loved this ride i believe it was a 58 belair. cherry ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i belive ur right plus it looks like it might have a chop top


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Oct 4 2008, 07:06 PM~11779463
> *last one i got and i loved this ride i believe it was a 58 belair. cherry ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 23 2008, 08:38 PM~11957843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this truck is fucking niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

I should add... that last pic I put up belongs to Socios C.C., if anyone from Socios wants it


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------

